# Kill Bargle! Pathfinder RPG OOC Thread



## Branding Opportunity (May 4, 2008)

Greetings all,

I've been interested in getting back into the GMing swing of things lately, and have been particularly intrigued by the Alpha Release of the Pathfinder RPG.  I'd like to try it out on a dungeon crawl called "Kill Barlge!" from issue #150 of _Dungeon_ magazine.  This adventure is based on the sample dungeon presented in the old Dungeons and Dragons red box.  Like many others out there, this was the first role-playing product I ever bought (or more accurately, which I begged my parents to buy for me) way back in '82 or '83.  I didn't have any friends who were gamers back then, so I just created characters and ran them through the various traps and monsters myself.

I also picked this adventure because it is short.  In my past forays into GMing at ENWorld I always bit off more than I could chew, and my fellow gamers had to suffer because of that.  I created detailed maps of the encounters and stuffed the threads with background materials galore, and all my combat threads become very intricate.  Eventually this would become so time-consuming that I'd start to dread each post and I would drop the game and run for the hills.  I don't want this game to be a repeat of that.

...

So having said all that, I'm wondering if there might be four to six players who would be willing to give this homage to the classic dungeon crawl a try using the Pathfinder RPG Beta Playtest.  Here are the details of character creation:

*CHARACTER CREATION RULES:*
[sblock]
- All characters must be created using the rules of the Pathfinder RPG Beta Playtest or the System Reference Document.  No other sources will be allowed.
- All characters start at 3rd Level, at 3300 XP (the minimum for Fast advancement)
- 20 Point Buy for Stats (pg. 5 of Beta)
- Because this is a playtest (and I want to try out as many of the mechanics as possible) each PC in the group should start out at first level with a unique character class.
- Multiclassing after first level into classes already held by other players is permitted.
- HP calculated as follows:
1st Level: Max of HD + Con bonus + Racial Mod _(see Pathfinder RPG doc)_
Subsequent Levels: Half HD + Con bonus + 2 (if hit die is d6 or d8) or +3 (if hit die is d10 or d12)
- Standard wealth for PCs:  3000 gp, no single item may be worth more than half this value (i.e. 1,500 gp)
- Adventure will be set in the Varisia, the setting for the Pathfinder Adventure Paths, specifically in the region within the control of the city of Korvosa.  Preference will be given to PCs whose characters use the fluff presented in either the Rise of the Runelords Player's Guide (Free PDF) or the Curse of the Crimson Throne Player's Guide.  Note that I will NOT be using the feats presented in these two publications.
- No evil alignments

- Adventure Hook:  Two years ago this party (or at least the majority of this party) was hired by a graduate of the Acadamae named Bargle to recover an ancient Thassilonian tome from a dungeon in the Mushfens.  After recovering the book and emerging from the swamp, the party was ambushed by Bargle and his faceless stalker minions.  Although you defeated his ensorcelled hirelings, Bargle was able to kill one of your party before escaping.  Greatly saddened by the death of your beloved companion, you all swore revenge.

Ever since you have been on the evil wizard's heels, almost catching him after a chaotic chase through the slave bazaar of Kaer Maga 18 months ago.  In the last year the scent of his trail has become very cold, until one of you received a tip from an old friend a few weeks ago that Bargle has relocated to an abandoned manor near the town of Baslwief.  Newly invigorated by news of your prey, you now descend upon the ruined mansion of Mistamere, hard against the Fenwall mountains. 
[/sblock]

ROGUE'S GALLERY

_Please watch this post for further updates to character creation rules._


----------



## justinbot (May 4, 2008)

I'm interested. Probably going to go Barbarian or Druid (since I won't be able to in 4e once it hits  ). I have the first revision of the Pathfinder Alpha, but I'll grab the newest one tonight once I get home.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 4, 2008)

I'm very interested in the Pathfinder rules. I would like to play (in order of preference)
barbarian,
sorcerer,
paladin,
druid

Pathfinder + SRD only?

I envision a big shoanti or half-orc barbarian, using an earthbreaker and wearing a hideshirt (I hope you include thi equipment; hide shirts are metioned in the druid write-up).


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 4, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> I envision a big shoanti or half-orc barbarian, using an earthbreaker and wearing a hideshirt (I hope you include thi equipment; hide shirts are metioned in the druid write-up).



Yes, the equipment from the character guides is fine.  I'm just restricting the choice of feats to the SRD and the Pathfinder RPG docs.


----------



## Zurai (May 4, 2008)

I'm very interested in playtesting the PRPG alpha as well. I, too, am interested in the barbarian, but it looks like there's gonna be a lot of bites on that. I think I'll dream up a Rogue instead.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 5, 2008)

Zurai said:
			
		

> I'm very interested in playtesting the PRPG alpha as well. I, too, am interested in the barbarian, but it looks like there's gonna be a lot of bites on that. I think I'll dream up a Rogue instead.



As this is a dungeon based heavily on one designed my messieurs Gygax, Arneson and Mentzer, there will be a lot for a rogue to do.


----------



## WarlockLord (May 5, 2008)

Hey.  Want an orc fighter?

Thokk is MAN! HAVE MAN-SWORD!!!! THOKK *SMASH!!!*


----------



## Candide (May 5, 2008)

I'd love to play a Cleric of healing, or Paladin


----------



## The Rolling Man (May 5, 2008)

I'd love to give the pathfinder rules a try so count me in.

I can play an arcanist of some sort, maybe a Varisian sorcerer or an elven wizard.


----------



## Wilbur (May 5, 2008)

As it seems like you already have at least four players, I'm interested in lurking in order to get another group's playtest impressions. 

I also plan on running a playtest campaign ala Age of Worms. Maybe I'll post it here.


----------



## Zurai (May 5, 2008)

Here's a very rough draft of Corby the Halfling Rogue. I'll update the fluff sections of the sheet more when it's closer to 1 PM than 1 AM.

[sblock=Corby]*Corby*
*Male Halfling Rogue 3* 
*Alignment:* CG
*Deity:* Desna
*Region:* Korvosa
*Height:* 
*Weight:* 
*Hair:* Black
*Eyes:* Grey
*Skin:* 
*Age:* 
*XP:* 3,000/6,000

*Str:* 12 (+1) [6 points, -2 Racial]
*Dex:* 18 (+4) [10 points, +2 Racial]
*Con:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Int:* 14 (+2) [4 points, +2 Racial]
*Wis:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Cha:* 10 (+0) [2 points]

*Class and Racial abilities:* 
Small Size (+1 AC, +1 to hit, +4 Stealth)
Keen Senses (+2 on sound-based Perception checks)
Sure-Footed (+2 on Acrobatics and Climb checks)
Halfling Luck (+1 all saves)
Fearless (+2 saves vs fear)
Weapon Familiarity (proficient with sling and all weapons with "halfling" in their name are Martial)
Sneak Attack (+2d6)
Trapfinding
Evasion
Rogue Talents (Finesse Rogue)

*Hit Dice:* 3d8+17
*Hit Points:* 33
*AC:* 17 (+2 Armor, +4 Dex, +1 Size) [Touch 15, Flat-footed 13], +1 Dodge vs Traps
*Init:* +4 (+4 Dex)
*Speed:* 20ft 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +4 [+1 base, +2 Con, +1 Racial]
Reflex +8 [+3 base, +4 Dex, +1 Racial], Evasion, +1 Dodge vs Traps
Will +3 [+1 base, +1 Wis, +1 Racial], +2 Racial vs Fear

*BAB/CMB:* +2/+5
*Melee Atk:* +7 (1d4+1/19-20/x2, shortsword)
*Ranged Atk:* +7 (1d3+1/20/x2, sling)

*Skills:*

```
Acrobatics				+12 (3 ranks, +4 Dex, +3 Class Skill, +2 Racial)
Appraise				+8 (3 ranks, +2 Int, +3 Class Skill)
Climb					+9 (3 ranks, +1 Str, +3 Class Skill, +2 Racial)
Disable Device				+10 (3 ranks, +4 Dex, +3 Class Skill)
Escape Artist				+10 (3 ranks, +4 Dex, +3 Class Skill)		
Knowledge: Dungeoneering		+8 (3 ranks, +2 Int, +3 Class Skill)
Perception				+7 (3 ranks, +1 Wis, +3 Class Skill), +2 on sound-based checks
Sleight of Hand				+10 (3 ranks, +4 Dex, +3 Class Skill)
Stealth					+14 (3 ranks, +4 Dex, +3 Class Skill, +4 Size)
Use Magic Device			+6 (3 ranks, +0 Cha, +3 Class Skill)
```

*Feats:*
Agile Maneuvers
Weapon Finesse
Improved Disarm

*Languages:*
Common
Halfling
Varisian
Thieves' Cant

*Equipment:*

*Money:*



~~~~~~~

*Appearance:*
- Limp black hair
- Grey eyes
- Always wears a fine cloak and has a tendency to flare it dramatically in strange situations

*Personality:*

*Background:*
- Korvosan street urchin
- Fell in and out of bad company repeatedly but always managed to come out relatively unscathed
- Eventually escaped the city ahead of an angry Thieves Guild member
[/sblock]


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 5, 2008)

Zurai said:
			
		

> Here's a very rough draft of Corby the Halfling Rogue. I'll update the fluff sections of the sheet more when it's closer to 1 PM than 1 AM.



Looks great so far, Zurai.  I just set the starting XP to 3,300, but otherwise I can find no faults.

BrOp


----------



## Thanee (May 5, 2008)

Hey, Branding Opportunity! Good to see you back on here. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (May 5, 2008)

Some rough crunch on my Shoanti barbarian.
[sblock=Zakok]*Zakok*
*Male Human Barbarian 3* 
*Alignment:* CG
*Deity:* Tribal Totem
*Region:* Soanti Plains
*Height:* 
*Weight:* 
*Hair:* Brown
*Eyes:* Blue
*Skin:* Tanned
*Age:* 19
*XP:* 3,300/6,000

*Str:* 16 (+3) [10 points]
*Dex:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Con:* 17 (+3) [8 points; + 2 racial]
*Int:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Wis:* 10 (+0) [2 points]
*Cha:* 10 (+0) [2 points]

*Class and Racial abilities:* 
Bonus Feat: Humans select one extra feat at 1st level.
Skilled: Humans gain one additional skill rank whenever they gain a level.
Fast movement
Rage (17 rage points)
Rage power (Surprise Accuracy)
Uncanny dodge
Trap sense +1

1st Level: Max of HD + Con bonus + Racial Mod (see Pathfinder RPG doc)
Subsequent Levels: Half HD + Con bonus + 2 (if hit die is d6 or d8) or +3 (if hit die is d10 or d12)


*Hit Dice:* 12+3+6+ 2(6+3+3)
*Hit Points:* 45
*AC:* 17 (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Dodge Feat) [Touch 13, Flat-footed 14], +1 Dodge vs Traps
*Init:* +2 (+2 Dex)
*Speed:* 40ft 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +6 [+3 base, +3 Con]
Reflex +3 [+1 base, + 2 Dex], +1 Dodge vs Traps
Will +1 [+1 base, +0 Wis]

*BAB/CMB:* +3/?
*Melee Atk:* (MW Earthbreaker) +7 (2d6+6/20/x3)
*Ranged Atk:* +5 

*Skills:*
Acrobatics: +8 (3 ranks, +2 Dex, +3 Class Skill)
Climb: +7 (1 ranks, +3 Str, +3 Class Skill)
Intimidate: +6 (3 ranks, +0 Cha, +3 Class Skill)
Knowledge (Nature): +5 (1 ranks, +1 Int, +3 Class Skill)
Perception: +6 (3 ranks, +0 Wis, +3 Class Skill)
Ride: +6 (1 ranks, +2 Dex, +3 Class Skill)
Stealth: +5 (3 ranks, +2 Dex)
Survival: +5 (2 ranks, +0 Wis, +3 Class Skill)
Swim:  +7 (1 ranks, +3 Str, +3 Class Skill)

*Feats:*
H: Power Attack
1: Overhand Chop
3: Dodge

*Languages:*
Common
Shoanti
Orc
Dwarf

*Equipment:* Work in progress
Equipment:               Cost  Weight
MW Earthbreaker         340gp   14lb
Dagger                    2gp    1lb
MW Hide Shirt          240gp   25lb

Backpack                  2gp    2lb
2 potions CLW           100gp    -- 
Grappling Hook            1gp    4lb*
Traveler's clothes

*Money:*



~~~~~~~

*Appearance:*
- Very short brown hair
- Blue eyes
- Always wears hides and fur. Using warpaint before major fights.
- Has a more friendly attitude towards half-orcs than most Shoanti.

*Personality:*

*Background:*
- Proud Shoanti warrior
- Wandering the land in a spiritual quest
- Was saved in a fight with a bear by a half-orc paladin.[/sblock][sblock=Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Ilium (May 5, 2008)

I'll lurk along with Rolling Man. 

I'm in Walking Dad's Pathfinder-inspired houserules test (and it's very cool so far, WD) so I'd be up for another if you lose some players.  I may cook up a character just to give the creation rules a spin, but it looks like the party's full for now.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 5, 2008)

Ilium said:
			
		

> I'll lurk along with Rolling Man.
> 
> I'm in Walking Dad's Pathfinder-inspired houserules test (and it's very cool so far, WD) so I'd be up for another if you lose some players.  I may cook up a character just to give the creation rules a spin, but it looks like the party's full for now.



Thank you very much   
If anyone want to lurk, you can find the links in my signature.


----------



## Candide (May 5, 2008)

*Karg*
Male Half-Orc Cleric of Sarenrae 3
Alignment: NG
Deity: Sarenrae
Region: 
Height: 6'3
Weight:220
Hair: dark grey/black
Eyes: yellow
Skin: dark olive/brown
Age: 19
XP: 3,300/6,000

Str: 14 +2 (4points; 12 base +2racial bonus)
Dex: 10 +0 (2 points)
Con: 14 +2 (6 points)
Int: 12 +1 (4 points)
Wis: 18 +4 (10 points; 16 base +2racial bonus)
Cha: 12 +1(6 points; 14 base -2racial penalty)

Class and Racial abilities:
+2STR, +2WIS, -2CHA
Normal Speed: 30
Darkvision: 60'
Weapon Familiarity: greataxe, falcion, and "orc" weapons
Orc Ferocity
Favored Class: Cleric

Turn Undead: 6/day, DC12, 2d6 damage, undead flee for 1d4+1 rounds 
Divine Spells
Channel Positive Energy

1st Level: Max of HD + Con bonus + Racial Mod (see Pathfinder RPG doc)
Subsequent Levels: Half HD + Con bonus + 2 (if hit die is d6 or d8) or +3 (if hit die is d10 or d12)


Hit Dice: 8+2+8+1, +4+2+2+1, +4+2+2+1
Hit Points: 37
AC: 19 = 10 +7 +2 +0
Init: +4
Speed: 20ft.

Saves:
Fortitude +5 (+3base +2Con)
Reflex +1 (+1base +0Dex)
Will +7 (+3base +4Wis)

BAB/CMB: +2/?
Melee Atk: MW Falchion +5  1d6/18-20x2
Ranged Atk: 

Skills:
Heal                         +12 = +4mod +3ranks +3class skill +2circumstance
Knowledge: Religion    +7 = +1mod +3ranks +3class skill 
Sense Motive            +10 = +4mod +3ranks +3class skill 


Feats:
Extra Turning
Improved Initiative

Cleric Spells:
1st - Magic Weapon, Cure Light Wounds
2nd - Shield of Faith, 

Languages: Common, Orc, Celestial


Equipment: Work in progress
Equipment: 
MW Half-Plate Armor    750gp
MW Scimitar               315gp
MW Heavy Wooden Shield    157gp
Holy Symbol, Silver    25gp
Wand of Cure Light Wounds(50 charges) 750gp
2150

Backpack 2gp, 2lbs
Healer's kit            50gp
Waterskin            1gp
4 days rations      2gp
2 CLW potions   100gp

Money: 550



~~~~~~~

Appearance:
- Large, sturdy shoulders. "Mountain of a man"
- Scars on face, neck, hands
- 
-

Personality:
Karg exudes the brooding, dark demeanor that is typical of his race. However, if one wishes to engage him, they'll find his features melt to the warm, caring person that lies behind the scarred "mask"

Background:
- 
- 
-


----------



## The Rolling Man (May 5, 2008)

Here's a rough first draft of my possible character. I went with a sorcerer mostly because I like the flavor of the Varisian sorcerers but I feel like the sorcerer got weaker boosts then  the wizard did. And it's not like wizard were really weaker then sorcerers to begin with.

[sblock=Lanandro]*Lanandro*
*Male Human (Varisian) Sorcerer 3* 
*Alignment:* CG
*Deity:* Desna
*Region:* wandering
*Height:* 
*Weight:* 
*Hair:* Black, long
*Eyes:* Green
*Skin:* Olive with numerous Tattoos
*Age:* 23
*XP:* 3300 / ???

*Str:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Dex:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Con:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Int:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Wis:* 10 (+0) [2 points]
*Cha:* 18 (+4) [10 points, +2 Racial]

*Class and Racial abilities:* 
Bonus feat (one additional feat at level 1)
Skilled (+1 skill rank for each level)
Weapon training (proficient with the starknife)
+2 to charisma
favored class : sorcerer

Spells
Bloodline : Elemental (air)
1 Bloodline bonus feat
Elemental touch (Su) As a standard action, you make a melee touch attack that deals 1d6+1 electricity damage.
Elemental resistance (Ex) Resist electricity 10

*Hit Dice:* 3d6+15 
*Hit Points:* 31 (6 (racial) + 6 + 5 + 5 (hit dices) + 2*3 (con bonus) + 1*3 (favored class bonus))
*AC:* 12 (16) ((+4 Mage Armor), +2 Dex) [Touch 12, Flat-footed 10 (14)]
*Init:* +6 (+2 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
*Speed:* 30ft 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +3 (+1 base, +2 Con)
Reflex +3 (+1 base, +2 Dex)
Will +3 (+3 base, +0 Wis)

*BAB/CMB:* +1/+2
*Melee Atk:* +2 (1d4+2/x3, starknife) or +2 touch (1d6+1 electricity)
*Ranged Atk:* +3 (1d4+2/x3, starknife)

*Skills:*
Acrobatics		+5 (3 ranks, +2 Dex)
Appraise		+9 (3 ranks, +1 Int, +3 Class Skill, +2 Alertness)
Bluff			+8 (1 rank, +4 Cha, +3 Class Skill)
Perception		+4 (2 ranks, +0 Wis, +2 Alertness)
Spellcraft		+7 (3 ranks, +1 Int, +3 Class Skill)

*Feats:*
Improved Initiative (Bloodline bonus)
Alertness (Human bonus)
Arcane Strike (lvl 1)
Spell penetration (lvl 3)

*Languages:*
Common
Varisian
Thassilonian

*Spells:* (Spells per day : 6 / 6 ; Save DC = 14 + spell lvl)
0 lvl : 
1st lvl : Grease, Mage armor, Magic missile

*Equipment:*

*Money:*



~~~~~~~

*Appearance:*
-

*Personality:*

*Background: (in bullet point!)*
- Was part of a wandering group of Varisian amongst who a natural gift to control the weather and the elements was somewhat common. Lanandro started to manifest similar powers at a young age.
- When he was about 15 years old, his clan of Varisian was wrongfully accused of abducting some korvosan noble's daughter.
- A bunch of knights from the Order of the Nail caught up with them. They killed or captured most of the clan. Only Lanandro and a few others escaped. He has wanted revenge ever since.
- Bargle promised some information about the commander of the knights that day and about who set up his clan. Lanandro wants to make him pay for giving him false hope and for tricking them.
[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (May 6, 2008)

Sorry guys.  My comp wont run the Pathfinder site so I have to bow out.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 6, 2008)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> Sorry guys.  My comp wont run the Pathfinder site so I have to bow out.



WarlockLord, if you want I can email you the PDF.  It's not that big of a file.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 6, 2008)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Hey, Branding Opportunity! Good to see you back on here.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Thanks, Thanee 

BrOp


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 6, 2008)

The Rolling Man said:
			
		

> Here's a rough first draft of my possible character. I went with a sorcerer mostly because I like the flavor of the Varisian sorcerers but I feel like the sorcerer got weaker boosts then  the wizard did. And it's not like wizard were really weaker then sorcerers to begin with.



Yeah, I agree, the Sorcerer seems a bit nerfed, although your Bloodline abilities are pretty cool.

Let's see how it plays out.

Otherwise everything looks good for now.  Thanks for including a bit about Bargle in your background.  GMs likey that very much!

So far the following folks have thrown their hats in the ring and made these selections:

WITH STATS (OF VARYING DEGREES):
Zurai:  Corby, Halfling Rogue 3
Walking Dad:  Zakok, Shoanti Human Barbarian 3
Candide:  Unnamed Cleric 3
The Rolling Man:  Lanandro, Varisian Human Sorcerer 3

UNSTATTED:
justinbot (Barbarian or Druid)
WarlockLord (Orc Fighter)

ALTERNATES/LURKERS:
Wilbur
Ilium

Did I get everything right?
BrOp


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 6, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> *Str:* 16 (+1) [10 points]
> *Dex:* 14 (+4) [6 points]
> *Con:* 17 (+2) [8 points; + 2 racial]
> *Int:* 12 (+2) [4 points]
> ...



Did you move your stats around?  Your bonuses don't match up with them.



			
				Walking Dad said:
			
		

> *Class and Racial abilities:*
> Bonus Feat: Humans select one extra feat at 1st level.
> Skilled: Humans gain one additional skill rank whenever they gain a level.
> Weapon Training: Shoanti Bola



Technically I believe the Shoanti Bola is an Exotic Weapon, and therefore does not qualify for this ability, which only gives you one martial weapon proficiency.  Of course, since you already are proficient with all of those, the ability is sadly useless.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 6, 2008)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Did you move your stats around?  Your bonuses don't match up with them.
> 
> Technically I believe the Shoanti Bola is an Exotic Weapon, and therefore does not qualify for this ability, which only gives you one martial weapon proficiency.  Of course, since you already are proficient with all of those, the ability is sadly useless.




oops, you are right on both accounts. I will change the sheet.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 7, 2008)

Hi Walking Dad, just a few things I noticed, basically having to do with your readjusted Dex score:



			
				Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Some rough crunch on my Shoanti barbarian.
> 
> *Str:* 16 (+3) [10 points]
> *Dex:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
> ...



Your Dex bonus is +2, so AC should be adjusted.




			
				Walking Dad said:
			
		

> *Init:* +3 (+3 Dex)



Ditto here.





			
				Walking Dad said:
			
		

> *Saves:*
> Reflex +4 [+1 base, +3 Dex], +1 Dodge vs Traps



And here



			
				Walking Dad said:
			
		

> *Ranged Atk:* +6



And again  




			
				Walking Dad said:
			
		

> *Skills:*
> Acrobatics: +9 (3 ranks, +3 Dex, +3 Class Skill)
> Climb: +7 (1 ranks, +3 Str, +3 Class Skill)
> Intimidate: +6 (3 ranks, +0 Cha, +3 Class Skill)
> ...



Since you changed your Int and Dex scores you will have to redo your skills as well.  You should have a total of 18 skill ranks to assign (4 base + 1 Int + 1 Human/per level).



			
				Walking Dad said:
			
		

> *Languages:*
> Common
> Shoanti
> Orc
> Dwarf



And you get one less language.

Hope that helps,

BrOp


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 7, 2008)

WarlockLord hasn't been around in a few days, so I'm guessing he's out for good.

Wilbur, Ilium, any interest in joining the game?  Justinbot, are you out there and still interested?  I would love to get the character creation part of this finished by the end of the week if at all possible.

BrOp


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for posting your character, Candide.  Playing of half-orc cleric of such a mild-mannered diety should be interesting RP.  Here are a few things I came across before I had to run out to work.



			
				Candide said:
			
		

> *Karg*
> Str: 14 +2 (4points; 12 base +2racial bonus)
> Dex: 10 +0 (2 points)
> Con: 14 +2 (6 points)
> ...



Your DC should only be 12 (10 + half your level [1] + Cha bonus).  Also your channeling damage is 2d6 with undead fleeing from your for 1d4 + 1 rounds.



			
				Candide said:
			
		

> Hit Dice: 8+2+8, +4+2+2, +4+2+2
> Hit Points: 34



Remember that Cleric is your favored class, so you also get the +1 hp/level bonus, bringing your hp to 37!


----------



## Walking Dad (May 7, 2008)

[sblock=Zakok]*Zakok*
*Male Human Barbarian 3* 
*Alignment:* CG
*Deity:* Tribal Totem
*Region:* Soanti Plains
*Height:* 6'2''
*Weight:* 200lb
*Hair:* Brown
*Eyes:* Blue
*Skin:* Tanned
*Age:* 19
*XP:* 3,300/6,000

*Str:* 16 (+3) [10 points]
*Dex:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Con:* 17 (+3) [8 points; + 2 racial]
*Int:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Wis:* 10 (+0) [2 points]
*Cha:* 10 (+0) [2 points]

*Class and Racial abilities:* 
Bonus Feat: Humans select one extra feat at 1st level.
Skilled: Humans gain one additional skill rank whenever they gain a level.
Fast movement
Rage (17 rage points)
Rage power (Surprise Accuracy)
Uncanny dodge
Trap sense +1

*Hit Dice:* 12+3+6+1 + 2(6+3+3+1)
*Hit Points:* 48
*AC:* 18 (+5 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Dodge Feat) [Touch 13, Flat-footed 15], +1 Dodge vs Traps
*Init:* +2 (+2 Dex)
*Speed:* 40ft 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +7 [+3 base, +3 Con, +1 resistance]
Reflex +4 [+1 base, + 2 Dex, +1 resistance], +1 Dodge vs Traps
Will +2 [+1 base, +0 Wis, +1 resistance]

*BAB/CMB:* +3/+6
*Melee Atk:* (MW Earthbreaker) +7 (2d6+6/20/x3)
*Ranged Atk:* +5 

*Skills:*
Acrobatics: +8 (3 ranks, +2 Dex, +3 Class Skill)
Climb: +7 (1 ranks, +3 Str, +3 Class Skill)
Handle Animal: +4 (1 ranks, +0 Cha, +3 Class Skill)
Intimidate: +6 (3 ranks, +0 Cha, +3 Class Skill)
Knowledge (Nature): +5 (1 ranks, +1 Int, +3 Class Skill)
Perception: +6 (3 ranks, +0 Wis, +3 Class Skill)
Ride: +6 (1 ranks, +2 Dex, +3 Class Skill)
Stealth: +4 (2 ranks, +2 Dex)
Survival: +5 (2 ranks, +0 Wis, +3 Class Skill)
Swim:  +7 (1 ranks, +3 Str, +3 Class Skill)

*Feats:*
H: Power Attack
1: Overhand Chop
3: Dodge

*Languages:*
Common
Shoanti
Orc

*Equipment:* Work in progress
Equipment:               Cost  Weight
MW Earthbreaker         340gp   14lb
Dagger                    2gp    1lb
MW Hide Shirt +1        1,240gp   25lb
Vest of Resistance +1      1,000gp

Backpack                  2gp    2lb
2 potions CLW           100gp    -- 
Grappling Hook            1gp    4lb*
Traveler's clothes

*Money:15gp*



~~~~~~~

*Appearance:*
- Very short brown hair
- Blue eyes
- Always wears hides and fur. Using warpaint before major fights.
- Has a more friendly attitude towards half-orcs than most Shoanti.

*Personality:*
- Proud Shoanti warrior

*Background:*
- Wandering the land in a spiritual quest
- Was saved in a fight with a bear by a half-orc paladin.[/sblock][sblock=Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Ilium (May 7, 2008)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Wilbur, Ilium, any interest in joining the game?




I'll try to cook up a character tonight or tomorrow, but don't wait for me.  If Wilbur jumps in, that's great.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 8, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> MW Hide Shirt +1        1,240gp   25lb



I believe the Hide shirt is 90 gp new, which means that it would be 1,290gp.  Other than that it looks spiffy!

Please post it to the Rogue's Gallery Thread

BrOp


----------



## Kenku17 (May 8, 2008)

Umm...is there still an opening if I tried to whip up a druid and Joins Saturday?


----------



## Ilium (May 8, 2008)

Ok, BrandingOpp, I'm up for this.  It looks like the basic roles are covered, so do you have a preference for what I play?  

Since you and Rolling Man both seem to think Sorcerers are a little weak, I could do another one with a different focus and bloodline, and we could really give the class a workout.

I'll get started on my character under that assumption.  I'm looking at the bloodlines now.  Aberrant looks interesting.


----------



## Ilium (May 8, 2008)

Here's my start.  It's mostly done but for equipment.  Terry the Gnome Sorcerer:

[SBLOCK=Terry]
Teratogen ("Terry")
Male Gnome Sorcerer (Aberrant Bloodline)
Hit Dice: 3d6+9+6(Toughness) (31 Hit Points)
Alignment: Chaotic Good

Str: 8 (-1) [2 points -2 Racial]
Dex: 14 (+2) [6 points]
Con: 16 (+3) [6 points +2 Racial]
Int: 12 (+1) [4 points]
Wis: 12 (+1) [4 points]
Cha: 18 (+4) [10 points +2 Racial]

Init +6 (+2 dex, +4 Improved Init)
AC: 13 (+2 dex, +1 size, additional +4 vs. Giants)
      17 with Mage Armor
      21 with Shield
BAB: +1
CMB: -1 (+1 BAB, -1 Size, -1 Str)

Speed: 20 ft

*Attacks*
Melee Touch +4 melee (1d6+1 Acid, 10' reach)
Ranged Touch (ray spells, etc.) +4 ranged
Longspear +0 melee (1d6-1/x3)
Dagger (thrown) +4 ranged (1d3/29-20x2)
(all +1 vs. goblins and reptilian humanoids)

*Feats and Powers*
Toughness (Level 1)
Improved Initiative (Bloodline Feat)
Acidic Touch 1d6+1 (Bloodline Power)
Weapon Finesse (Level 3)
Long Limbs (Bloodline Power)

Low-Light vision
+2 on Smell and Touch perception checks
+2 on Craft(weaving)

*Skills*
Spellcraft +7 (3 ranks, +3 Class Skill, +1 Int)
Bluff +10 (3 ranks, +3 Class Skill, +4 Cha)
Use Magic Device +10 (3 ranks, +3 Class Skill, +4 Cha)
Stealth +6 (0 ranks, +2 dex, +4 size)

*Spells Known*
Level 0 (6/day, DC 14) - Disrupt Undead, Touch of Fatigue, Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic
Level 1 (6/day, DC 15) - Chill Touch, Ray of Enfeeblement, Charm Person

Spell-like abilities (1/day each):
dancing  lights,  ghost  sound,  prestidigitation, speak with animals

*Saves*
Fortitude +4 (+1 base, +3 Con)
Reflex +3 (+1 base, +2 Dex)
Will +4 (+3 base, +1 Wis) (+2 vs. Illusions)

*Possessions*
2,700 gp, no single item may be worth more than half this value (i.e. 1,350 gp)
Universal solvent       50 gp
Tanglefoot bag x3    150 gp
Sunrod x5               10 gp
20 Tindertwigs         20 gp

Scrolls
Alarm                       25 gp
Disguise Self              25 gp
Enlarge Person           25 gp
Expeditious Retreat     25 gp
Grease                      25 gp
Reduce Person           25 gp
Mage Armor (x4)       100 gp
Cat's Grace (x2)        300 gp
Web                       150 gp

Potion (Spiderclimb) 300 gp

Wand of Shield        750 gp

Heavy Crossbow       50 gp
40 bolts                    4 gp
Longspear                 5 gp
Dagger x3                 6 gp

Bedroll                      1 sp
Blanket, winter           5 sp
Backpack                  2 gp
Several changes       75 gp
  of clothing including one very nice (courtier's)

10 days' rations         5 gp
50' silk rope             10 gp

Pony (Clyde)            30 gp
Saddle                    10 gp
Saddlebags               4 gp

Cash: 500 gp

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 8, 2008)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> I believe the Hide shirt is 90 gp new, which means that it would be 1,290gp.  Other than that it looks spiffy!
> 
> Please post it to the Rogue's Gallery Thread
> 
> BrOp



SRD:


> _A masterwork suit of armor or shield costs an extra 150 gp over and above the normal cost for that type of armor or shield._



90+150+1,000=1,240


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 9, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> SRD:
> 
> 90+150+1,000=1,240



Oh yeah, right.  Sorry.

Ilium, the Gnome looks good so far.

Once folks have finished up the characters (skills, equipment, etc) please post it to the Rogue's Gallery thread.  Once everyone is on board there, we can begin.

Note that I will be working all day tomorrow and probably won't be able to post again until Saturday eve EST.

BrOp


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 12, 2008)

*Check-in*

Hi Folks,

Just checking in to see where everyone stands in terms of finishing their character creation.  The weekend and the ENWorld server being down have slowed things down and I'm excited to get things running and kick Bargle's magic-using a**!

Walking Dad and Ilium have posted their characters in the Rogue's Gallery thread and are ready to go.  Candide's PC looks good enough to post in the RG thread, and it looks like Zurai and The Rolling Man just need to buy equipment and add a few finishing touches.

Did I miss anyone?

BrOp


----------



## Zurai (May 12, 2008)

Oops! I didn't notice the call for RG posting!

I'll finish the last little bits of Corby's sheet now and get him posted. Sorry 'bout that!


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 12, 2008)

Zurai said:
			
		

> Oops! I didn't notice the call for RG posting!
> 
> I'll finish the last little bits of Corby's sheet now and get him posted. Sorry 'bout that!



Thanks, Zurai!

I'll get things started once we have four characters posted.  The others can join us in progress, if necessary.


----------



## Ilium (May 12, 2008)

Cool.  Also, if anybody wants to take a look at my character, I'm looking for ideas on how to spend a couple hundred more GP.  I'm worried the character is going to be kind of ineffective in combat.  It relies on hitting a lot (ranged touch and melee touch) but the attack bonus isn't all that high.  I could squeeze some points from other stats to raise my dex, I suppose, but it's already 14.  Raising it to 16 would be pricey.


----------



## Zurai (May 12, 2008)

Alright, Corby's posted.


----------



## The Rolling Man (May 13, 2008)

I'll finish up my character as soon as I have a few minutes to do it.


----------



## The Rolling Man (May 14, 2008)

Ok, I posted a (almost) completed character in the RG. Feel free to comment / correct   .


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 15, 2008)

I've looked over the characters and can't find anything majorly wrong with them, so we should be ready to start.  We're still missing our Cleric (Candide), but we can certainly get things going for now and have him join our program already in progress when he gets back.

I'll post our first IC post as quickly as possible.  This will be a little different from most standard PbP games, as your characters have known each other for years.  I'm assuming that everyone has all the equipment they need for a possibly extended dungeon crawl.  In case you run out of stuff, the nearest village is only a few hours walk away, so you can always reequip yourselves later.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 18, 2008)

So it looks like we lost Candide.  I guess he found this to not be the "best of all possible worlds".  Heh.  

That's from Voltaire's "Candide", which he wrote back in 1759.  I've always wanted to run a d20 game set in colonial times.  Hey, maybe I'll run a Northern Crown game after this one.  But I digress ...

So I guess we're looking for another cleric.  Anyone out there interested?  We could do it without one if you like, although it might get a little hairy since you don't have at least a _Wand of Cure Light Wounds_.

Anyone want to join our crew?  I say we get started IC ASAP, and then add the last person as soon as possible.  Does that make sense?

BrOp


----------



## Redclaw (May 18, 2008)

Thieren Hammersoul 
Male Dwarf Cleric 3
Deity: Torag
Domains: Earth, Good
Hit Dice: 3d8 +9 Con +8 racial (37 Hit Points)
Alignment: Neutral Good
Languages: Common, Dwarven, Elemental

Str: 14 (+2) [6 points]
Dex: 10 (+0) [2 points]
Con: 16 (+3) [6 points +2 Racial]
Int: 12 (+1) [4 points]
Wis: 16 (+3) [6 points +2 Racial]
Cha: 13 (+1) [8 points -2 Racial]

Init +0 (+0 dex)
AC: 19 (7 Armor +2 Shield +0 dex, additional +4 vs. Giants)

BAB: +2
CMB: +4 (+2 BAB, +2 Str, additional +4 vs bull rush or trip)
ACP: -8

Speed: 20 ft

*Attacks*
Warhammer +5 melee (1d8+2)
Acid Dart +2 ranged touch (1d6+1)
Dagger +4 melee/+2 thrown (1d4+2)
(all +1 vs. goblins and orcs)

*Feats and Powers*
Combat Casting (Level 1)
Turn Undead 4/day (2d6) DC 14
Touch of Good (Good Domain) +3
Acid Dart (Earth Domain) (1d6+1 ranged touch)
Protection from Evil 1/day (Good Domain)
Magic Stone 1/day (Earth Domain)
Improved Turning (Level 3)

Darkvision 60’
Stonecunning
+2 on Taste and Touch perception checks
Use Appraise untrained with nonmagical items
Weapon Familiarity
Stability (+4 to resist bull rush or trip)

*Skills*
Craft (armorsmithing) +6 (2 +3 class skill +1 Int)
Heal  +8 (2 +3 class skill +3 Wis)
Knowledge (religion) +6 (2 +3 class skill +1 Int)
Spellcraft +7 (3 +3 Class Skill, +1 Int)  (+4 for defensive casting)

*Spells *
Level 0 (4/day, DC 13) - 
Level 1 (3/day, DC 14) - 
Level 2 (2/day, DC 15) – 

*Saves*
Fortitude +6 (+3 base, +3 Con)
Reflex +1 (+1 base, +0 Dex)
Will +6 (+3 base, +3 Wis) 
+2 vs poison, spells and spell-like abilities

*Possessions*
2,700 gp, no single item may be worth more than half this value (i.e. 1,350 gp)
MW Half-Plate  (750gp)
Heavy Steel Shield  (20 gp)
MW Warhammer (312 gp)
Wand of Cure Light Wounds (750)
Scroll of Comprehend Languages (25 gp)
Scroll of Consecrate (200gp)
Scroll of Remove Paralysis (150 gp)
Scroll of Lesser Restoration (150 gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Scroll Case (1gp)
Flask (3cp)
MW Artisan's Tools (55 gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Cleric's Vestments --
Healer's Kit (50gp)
Holy Symbol, Silver (25 gp)

208 gp 9 sp 7cp

Background: Thieren lived in Janderhof, learning the art of armorsmithing, and the worship of Torag.  He was widely respected for the promise he showed in both areas.  One day, the Forge-Priests summoned him into their presence.  There they told him of an ancient suit of armor, sacred to Torag and his followers.  This armor had been lost for centuries, having disappeared while in the possession of Graelen Frostbeard, a dwarven paladin of Torag, while he adventured in the distant Malgorian mountains.  They told him that he had been chosen to search for that suit of armor, to make its recovery his life's work.

Leaving Janderhof, Thieren searched for any clue of Graelen's path.  While in the city of Nybor, Thieren met a scholar of some local renown.  This scholar, Bargle, claimed to have some information, and offered to help Thieren's search.  He explained that he needed funds to secure the tomes that would guide their search, and thus recruited Thieren for his adventure into the Mushfens.  On this journey, Thieren came to respect, and even admire, Bargle's other employees, so much so that when Bargle betrayed them, he decided to stay with them and search the traitor out, rather than return directly to his search.

[sblock=Experience]
Starting=3,300[/sblock]
[sblock=image] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 [/sblock]


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for posting your character, Redclaw.  He's in as far as I am concerned.

Here are a few things:



			
				Redclaw said:
			
		

> Str: 14 (+2) [6 points]
> Dex: 10 (+0) [2 points]
> Con: 16 (+3) [6 points +2 Racial]
> Int: 12 (+1) [4 points]
> ...



Since you state below that this is a masterwork warhammer, the attack bonus should be +5 (+2 BAB, +2 Str, +1 MW).




			
				Redclaw said:
			
		

> *Skills*
> Craft (armorsmithing) +7 (3 +3 class skill +1 Int)
> Heal  +9 (3 +3 class skill +3 Wis)
> Knowledge (religion) +7 (3 +3 class skill +1 Int)
> Spellcraft +7 (3 ranks, +3 Class Skill, +1 Int)  (+4 for defensive casting)



Clerics get 2 + Int skill ranks per level, which means you should have 9 skill ranks total, instead of 12.

Everything else looks good!  Once you've made the adjustments (or shown me that I've made a mistake), please post your character to the Rogues' Gallery.

BrOp


----------



## Redclaw (May 19, 2008)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting your character, Redclaw.  He's in as far as I am concerned.
> 
> Here are a few things:
> 
> Since you state below that this is a masterwork warhammer, the attack bonus should be +5 (+2 BAB, +2 Str, +1 MW).



Oops.  I forgot to go back and adjust that after shopping.    
Thanks for the catch.




			
				Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Clerics get 2 + Int skill ranks per level, which means you should have 9 skill ranks total, instead of 12.



I was going with the Pathfinder rules, which don't have skill points per level.  I should get 2+ Int modifier trained skills at 1st level, then another trained skill at 3rd level.  Are we not using that system?


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 19, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> I was going with the Pathfinder rules, which don't have skill points per level.  I should get 2+ Int modifier trained skills at 1st level, then another trained skill at 3rd level.  Are we not using that system?



I think you're looking at the first release of the Pathfinder RPG Alpha Playtest.  When Part II was released (which included the Barbarian, Sorcerer, Paladin, and Druid classes) they changed the skill system as well.  You can download the most recent version on the Paizo website.

The new system gives you 2 + Int bonus in skill points per level to spend, without doing the X4 multiplier at first level.  Any time you use a class skill (Appraise (Int), Craft (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Heal (Wis), Knowledge (arcana) (Int), Knowledge (history) (Int), Knowledge (nobility) (Int), Knowledge (religion) (Int), Knowledge (planes) (Int), Linguistics (Int), Profession (Wis), Sense Motive (Wis), and Spellcraft (Int)), you gain a +3 bonus.

BrOp


----------



## Redclaw (May 19, 2008)

Gotcha.  I'll check out the new version and make the adjustments.  

Sorry about that.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 19, 2008)

*It has begun!*

I've started our IC GAME.

Please pick a color for all spoken text.

Please keep OOC comments in the IC thread to a minimum.  If you have to include it, please place sblocks around it.

I would like to keep to a posting speed of one post/day during the week, with no set speed on weekends.  I realize that this is not always possible.  Once we are in combat rounds, if you do not post your actions within 48 hours of my last combat summary, I will NPC you for the next round, and I am not that creative 

If you are going to be away from the boards for more than three days, please let us know here.  It's not a problem, but I don't want to assume you've gone AWOL.  If you loose interest or life becomes too busy for the foreseeable future, please let us know as well.  I can always temporarily NPC you, or find another player if that becomes necessary.

I hope you have fun!

BrOp


----------



## Walking Dad (May 19, 2008)

I will take yellow green as speaking color.


----------



## Ilium (May 19, 2008)

I'm taking Dark Orchid as an appropriately funky gnome color.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 20, 2008)

*Mechanics*

One thing which I haven't addressed is how I would like to handle the mechanics in the game. I've found it's easier if I make all of the die rolls and just let you know the results.  So if you would like to use a particular skill, just let me know in an sblock'd section and I will give you the results (both numerically and IC) in my next post.

When it comes to combat, please post your actions here on the OOC boards.  Once everybody has posted their intended action, I will post the entire combat round on the IC board.  I find that keeps the clutter down on the IC board, which I like to keep as readable as possible.  If that method becomes to slow we can always modify.

Any questions?

BrOp


----------



## Zurai (May 20, 2008)

Sounds fine to me, BrOp.

A note to those in the party: The group's been travelling long enough together that anyone who isn't totally clueless about inter-personal relations would know that Corby wasn't actually upset about being 'volunteered' to go sneaky-sneak, and he'll let anyone have a bite of 'his' breakfast, too. He talks tough, but everyone there is a friend.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 20, 2008)

I thaught that. And the _Thanks Corby_ as some kind of ritual.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 21, 2008)

This is really apropos of nothing, but I've recently been posting here via my Blackberry from time to time.  Just feels cool to be writing stuff on the fly while sitting outside somewhere on such a small device (I don't own a laptop).

BrOp


----------



## Ilium (May 22, 2008)

Hey, BrOp, I thought you were going to roll all the dice?  Do you want us to do the perception checks ourselves, or just tell us what we see?


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 22, 2008)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Hey, BrOp, I thought you were going to roll all the dice?  Do you want us to do the perception checks ourselves, or just tell us what we see?



I may have been unclear before.  I will be doing all the rolling of the dice in this game.  It would be helpful to me if you would post the relevant modifiers when you call for the check.

What I meant in the recent IC post is that I had already made the perception checks for all of you.  What you were reading in the text above that OOC statement is what everyone saw.  Generally I will not post the results of the check when revealing it would give away something.  In other words, I will not post the results of Perception checks, because I don't want you to know whether something is really there or not.

On the flip side, I will post almost all rolls in combat (which I will also be doing myself).

If you'd like an example of this you can check out my earlier PbP games HERE.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 22, 2008)

Or my own game 

Sorry I misunderstood you.


----------



## Ilium (May 22, 2008)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> I may have been unclear before.  I will be doing all the rolling of the dice in this game.  It would be helpful to me if you would post the relevant modifiers when you call for the check.
> 
> What I meant in the recent IC post is that I had already made the perception checks for all of you.  What you were reading in the text above that OOC statement is what everyone saw.  Generally I will not post the results of the check when revealing it would give away something.  In other words, I will not post the results of Perception checks, because I don't want you to know whether something is really there or not.
> 
> ...



 Ah, that makes sense.  Thanks.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 22, 2008)

Alpha 3 is out now!

New classes look very good, and the sorcerer is much stronger now, IMHO.


----------



## Ilium (May 22, 2008)

Ooh, really?  I downloaded it but haven't read it yet.  I didn't realize the sorcerer had changed.  What's the change?


----------



## Walking Dad (May 22, 2008)

Bloodline class skill

most melee touch abilities became ranged touch

bonus spells known!

BUT no bonus feats


----------



## Ilium (May 22, 2008)

Thanks, WD, I've looked in more detail.  Looks like I would:

1) Lose a feat.  This isn't too bad because I can drop Weapon Finesse, as...
2) Acidic Touch becomes Acidic Ray, same damage.  Sweet. 
3) Bonus Spell Known!  In my case it would be Enlarge Person, which I could lay on the big fighter types.
4) Nothing.   The class skill is nice, but I'm short on actual skill points, so I probably won't use it.  Of course in Pathfinder, I think I get a +3 on the skill anyway, right?

So rather than mixing it up in melee, Terry can hang back a bit more and use his extended reach to lay Enlarge Person on allies.  If I do all this, I might want to swap out Chill Touch for something else...Maybe Grease to get a little battlefield control going.  I might also want to swap out Improved Initiative (which I only took because it was a bloodline feat) for Point-Blank Shot.

So, BrOp, should I upgrade, or leave Terry as he is?


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 22, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Alpha 3 is out now!
> 
> New classes look very good, and the sorcerer is much stronger now, IMHO.



Thanks for the update, Walking Dad!

I will check it out and see what needs to be adjusted.

BrOp


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 22, 2008)

Ilium said:
			
		

> So, BrOp, should I upgrade, or leave Terry as he is?



Feel free to update him to the new specs.  Since we're playtesting the rules, we might as well be working on the same ones everyone else is.

What do people think of the Pathfinder RPG so far?


----------



## Redclaw (May 22, 2008)

I haven't really seen much of it, but it seems headed in the right direction for a 3.52.  I like the way some of the changes read, but I'm interested to see what happens as we level up once or twice.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 22, 2008)

I'm having trouble accessing the Paizo secure website for the download.  Perhaps they were overloaded by requests?


----------



## The Rolling Man (May 22, 2008)

I'm downloading the new version of the rules as we speak. As for my opinion of the pathfinder rules, I like a lot of the changes they made (such as less skills and a simplified class/cross-class skill system, changing polymorph) but it's hard to judge without much playing time.


----------



## The Rolling Man (May 23, 2008)

After quickly reviewing the new release of the rules, here's the few changes I'd like to do to Lanandro (with our approval BrOp).
Lose Improved Initiative since we don't get a bloodline feat until lvl 7
Replace Arcane Strike with Precise Shot. Now that the bloodline power is a ray, I don't need to rely so much on my Starknifes.
Gain Eschew materials (and remove the component pouch from Lanandro's possessions) and the Burning hands spell (electricity subtitution) as they are new bonuses.
Swap Ray of Frost for Prestigitation. The Bloodline power makes the ray more or less useless.



			
				Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Bloodline class skill
> 
> most melee touch abilities became ranged touch
> 
> bonus spells known!



Also, we get cantrips at will like the other spellcasters (I really wonder why it wasn't the case in the first place) and get eschew materials as a bonus feat (not a huge change).


			
				Illium said:
			
		

> Maybe Grease to get a little battlefield control going.



 Just fyi, Lanandro has grease. I don't mind you taking it too but I wanted to point it out.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 23, 2008)

The Rolling Man said:
			
		

> After quickly reviewing the new release of the rules, here's the few changes I'd like to do to Lanandro (with our approval BrOp).
> Lose Improved Initiative since we don't get a bloodline feat until lvl 7
> Replace Arcane Strike with Precise Shot. Now that the bloodline power is a ray, I don't need to rely so much on my Starknifes.
> Gain Eschew materials (and remove the component pouch from Lanandro's possessions) and the Burning hands spell (electricity subtitution) as they are new bonuses.
> Swap Ray of Frost for Prestigitation. The Bloodline power makes the ray more or less useless.



All of those changes for Lanandro look good.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 23, 2008)

*Video*

Just found this video and thought I'd share it with you.

Please note that the audio is not Safe for Work.

BrOp


----------



## The Rolling Man (May 24, 2008)

I laughed ... and now I need to change my character to a female human rogue wearing tight yellow leather (or maybe not).


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 26, 2008)

*quick question*

As you may have noticed from the IC thread, I tend to narrate the results of your skill checks.  The reason I do this is mainly for pacing.  I've noticed that when I enclose all skill results in secret sblocks it tends to slow the action down as the characters who gained whatever knowledge I am conveying has to tell it to everyone else in a separate post.  I am simply assuming that you'd pass on the information to your fellow party members anyway.

If you have a problem with this, or if you think this is a dumb idea that spoils you getting to chat about stuff IC, please let me know, and I can vary the practice.  If there is a topic that you wish to not inform others about, or if you have a secret agenda, please let me know as well.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 28, 2008)

FYI, if nobody posts actions before this afternoon EDT, I will advance things.  I've been waiting, but I will wait no longer!


----------



## Ilium (May 28, 2008)

Still here.  Sorry for the absence.  It's been a holiday week-end here in the states and I've just been crushed at work.  I will post something relevant tonight or tomorrow, but feel free to move along before then.


----------



## Zurai (May 29, 2008)

Sorry for my absence as well - again, long holiday weekend plus recovery from said holiday. I'm back on track now though!


----------



## Ilium (May 29, 2008)

Ok, I've re-worked Terry with the new rules.  I swapped out all his touch spells for ranged and utility.  Since Lanandro has Grease (thanks, Rolling Man) I went with Protection from Evil instead.  Also swapped out my Enlarge Person scroll (which I no longer need) for a Floating Disk scroll.

I'm glad this change happened before we had any combat.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 30, 2008)

Walking Dad moved here from IC thread said:
			
		

> _reserved_
> 
> OOC: Can Zakok make a partial charge, using the standard action? What about a free action to rage?



Yes on both accounts.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 30, 2008)

Here is my first combat action:

The instant Zakok sees the movement, he growls and charges at the creepy creature to smash it with his earthbreaker.

[sblock=OOC]Zakok enters rage and makes a partial charge, making a power attack at the end of the charge.
-2 to AC= 14
1d20+7 to hit, 2d6+16 damage

Zakok
AC: 18 (+5 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Dodge Feat) [Touch 13, Flat-footed 15], +1 Dodge vs Traps

Init: +2 (+2 Dex)
Speed: 40ft 

HP: 48/48

Fortitude +7 [+3 base, +3 Con, +1 resistance]
Reflex +4 [+1 base, + 2 Dex, +1 resistance], +1 Dodge vs Traps
Will +2 [+1 base, +0 Wis, +1 resistance]

BAB/CMB: +3/+6
Melee Atk: (MW Earthbreaker) +7 (2d6+6/20/x3)

in RAGE:

AC: 16 (+5 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Dodge Feat, -2 rage) [Touch 11, Flat-footed 14], +1 Dodge vs Traps

Init: +2 (+2 Dex)
Speed: 40ft 

HP: 54

Fortitude +9 [+3 base, +5 Con, +1 resistance]
Reflex +4 [+1 base, + 2 Dex, +1 resistance], +1 Dodge vs Traps
Will +4 [+1 base, +0 Wis, +1 resistance, +2 morale]

BAB/CMB: +3/+8
Melee Atk: (MW Earthbreaker) +9 (2d6+10/20/x3)

Rage Points: 16/17
[/sblock]


----------



## Ilium (May 30, 2008)

"Zakok, wait!" Terry shout, then grinds his teeth in frustration.  He slides to his left, looking for a clear shot, then with an audible grunt makes a throwing motion with his empty hand.  A sickly green glob flies through the air toward the tentacled creature.

OOC: Take a 5' step to avoid the creature having cover, if possible, then use my Acidic Ray on it.  +4 Ranged Touch, +1 for Point Blank Shot if we're within 30 feet.  ...-4 for the creature being in melee I assume.  

Alternative: If I can't move far enough to avoid the creature having cover, instead cast Mage Armor on myself from a scroll.  It should last one hour.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 31, 2008)

Ilium said:
			
		

> "Zakok, wait!" Terry shout, then grinds his teeth in frustration.  He slides to his left, looking for a clear shot, then with an audible grunt makes a throwing motion with his empty hand.  A sickly green glob flies through the air toward the tentacled creature.
> 
> OOC: Take a 5' step to avoid the creature having cover, if possible, then use my Acidic Ray on it.  +4 Ranged Touch, +1 for Point Blank Shot if we're within 30 feet.  ...-4 for the creature being in melee I assume.
> 
> Alternative: If I can't move far enough to avoid the creature having cover, instead cast Mage Armor on myself from a scroll.  It should last one hour.



Remember that this is a surprise round, so you are only allowed one standard or move action.


----------



## Redclaw (May 31, 2008)

Sorry about the posting confusion.  I know you'd mentioned it earlier, but this being our first combat, I managed to forget.  I will endeavor to do better in the future.

'Ware tha beast beneath the gate, lads! Thieren shouts, even as he steps forward to provide protection for the weaker members of the group.

[sblock=ooc] He moves to get between the sorcerers and the creature, if necessary.  If he already is between them, he'll ready an action to attack the creature if it comes in range, at +4 to hit, 1d8+2 damage. [/sblock]

[sblock=spells] 
0--Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
1--Command, Shield of Faith, Bless
2--Hold Person, Resist Energy
[/sblock]


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 31, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Sorry about the posting confusion.  I know you'd mentioned it earlier, but this being our first combat, I managed to forget.  I will endeavor to do better in the future.



It's not a problem, Redclaw.  I just like to keep the IC thread as "clean" as possible, both visually and structurally.  If a reader keeps on having to wade through tons of OOC text it can make it hard to read.


----------



## The Rolling Man (May 31, 2008)

Lanandro point his finger at the creature and the air fill with a buzzing sound. All the sudden, a bolt of electricity discharges from Lanandro into the worm thing.

i.e. Using a 5ft. step to ajust his position (if necessary) and zapping the thing with a ray of electricity. +4 ranged touch, 1d6+2 electricity (with point-blank shot).



			
				Ilium said:
			
		

> Alternative: If I can't move far enough to avoid the creature having cover, instead cast Mage Armor on myself from a scroll.  It should last one hour.



Sorry if that wasn't clearer, but Lanandro did finally cast a mage armor on you and himself.


----------



## Ilium (Jun 2, 2008)

The Rolling Man said:
			
		

> Sorry if that wasn't clearer, but Lanandro did finally cast a mage armor on you and himself.




Ok, thanks.  I'll make it Shield from the wand then.



			
				Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Remember that this is a surprise round, so you are only allowed one standard or move action.




Yes, my standard action is to use Acidic Ray (if I have a clear shot) or use my Shield wand.  I want to incorporate a 5-foot move as part of my shot, but if that's not allowed, then I won't.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 3, 2008)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Ok, thanks.  I'll make it Shield from the wand then.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my standard action is to use Acidic Ray (if I have a clear shot) or use my Shield wand.  I want to incorporate a 5-foot move as part of my shot, but if that's not allowed, then I won't.



You didn't have a clear shot, as the creature seems to be in a pit underneath the outer doors.  You will have mutual cover until it climbs out of the pit, or until you climb in with it.  

Also, if  you wouldn't mind, could you please keep track of your wand charges on your RG character sheet?  That would be a great help to me, as that's what I refer to.


----------



## Ilium (Jun 3, 2008)

I'll be glad to.

Edit: And for my next action...

Terry pokes his head out from behind Thieren and comments, "Eeeuuw" on seeing Zakok covered with slime.  Apparently unaware of the irony, he reaches forward with one grotesquely elongated arm and taps Zakok on the back with his wand.  

OOC: Use Long Limbs to cast Shield on Zakok from far enough away to avoid getting slimed.  I removed two charges from the wand.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for the shield


----------



## Ilium (Jun 3, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Thanks for the shield



 No problem.  If the fight continues, Lanandro's next on the hit parade.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 3, 2008)

Stick yer slimy tentacles on dwarven steel, vermin! Thieren shouts as he wades into battle next to the Shoanti.

[sblock=ooc] move up next to Zakok and attack, +4 to hit, 1d8+2 damage [/sblock]


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jun 4, 2008)

*Lanandro, Varisian Sorcerer*

Tiny arcs of electricity appear between the Varisian sorcerer and the ground as Lanandro's hair and clothing become charged with static and he prepares to send another bolt of electricty toward the creature (Still +4, 1d6+2). If there's to many people in melee blocking his shot, he will move a few feet to the south. Otherwise, he'll stay put.

P.S. Nice save rolling Walking Dad ... Or should I say BrOp ?


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 4, 2008)

The Rolling Man said:
			
		

> P.S. Nice save rolling Walking Dad ... Or should I say BrOp ?



I couldn't believe those rolls!  I don't think I've ever rolled consistently that well in my entire gaming career.


----------



## Zurai (Jun 4, 2008)

"Monster under the...! Pike it, _always_ with the monster under the bleedin' gate!" Even as he curses, Corby pulls his rapier and tumbles up to the monstrosity, ducking and weaving beneath its waving tentacles, then sets to work giving it a few extra orifices.

(Tumble if necessary to move into attack range of the creature, drawing his rapier as part of the move action to tumble, and attack. He won't be able to get to flanking position this turn, unfortunately, so just attack +8 for 1d4+1/18-20 crit.)


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 4, 2008)

Just a reminder that as long as the monster stays in the hole (and provides cover) none of you have to worry about AoO.  It's only once it gets out that you're in trouble.  Until then I guess you guys can just keep on hoping Zakok keeps on making those amazing Fort saves.

On a side note, if people who haven't would like to submit pictures of your characters, I could include them in the combat maps.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 4, 2008)

Zakok continious his mad assault, smashing the creature with his earthbreaker.

[sblock=OOC]Zakok stays in rage and makes  a power attack.
+4 shield to AC= 20
1d20+5 to hit, 2d6+16 damage

Zakok
AC: 18 (+5 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Dodge Feat) [Touch 13, Flat-footed 15], +1 Dodge vs Traps

Init: +2 (+2 Dex)
Speed: 40ft 

HP: 48/48

Fortitude +7 [+3 base, +3 Con, +1 resistance]
Reflex +4 [+1 base, + 2 Dex, +1 resistance], +1 Dodge vs Traps
Will +2 [+1 base, +0 Wis, +1 resistance]

BAB/CMB: +3/+6
Melee Atk: (MW Earthbreaker) +7 (2d6+6/20/x3)

in RAGE:

AC: 16 (+5 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Dodge Feat, -2 rage) [Touch 11, Flat-footed 14], +1 Dodge vs Traps

Init: +2 (+2 Dex)
Speed: 40ft 

HP: 54

Fortitude +9 [+3 base, +5 Con, +1 resistance]
Reflex +4 [+1 base, + 2 Dex, +1 resistance], +1 Dodge vs Traps
Will +4 [+1 base, +0 Wis, +1 resistance, +2 morale]

BAB/CMB: +3/+8
Melee Atk: (MW Earthbreaker) +9 (2d6+10/20/x3)

Rage Points: 15/17
[/sblock]


----------



## Ilium (Jun 9, 2008)

You know, I'm CERTAIN I posted this already (last week).  But I don't see it now.  Oh, well, here it is again:

On seeing the tentacled monster's sliming of Zakok, Terry offers an astute, "EEuw!  Disgusting!"  Apparently missing the irony entirely, he then extends a grotesquely elongated arm and taps Thieren on the back with his wand.

OOC: Move to within 10 feet of Thieren, then hit him with the Shield wand.  This should boost his AC 2 points, since he's already using a shield.

Sorry, Rolling Man.  Gott keep the meat shields protected first.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jun 10, 2008)

No problem, I don't think the creature (*cough* carrion crawler *cough*) is getting out of that hole now that it has juicy target right next to it. And you did post that ... except that the shield was aimed at Zakok, not Thieren and that hasn't happened yet. I hope you don't mind me always posting to point out things like that   .

I've added a picture in the RG for Lanandro. Not exactly what I wanted but it will do nicely. Now, if the recent site slowdown could go away, well it would be great.


----------



## Ilium (Jun 10, 2008)

The Rolling Man said:
			
		

> No problem, I don't think the creature (*cough* carrion crawler *cough*) is getting out of that hole now that it has juicy target right next to it. And you did post that ... except that the shield was aimed at Zakok, not Thieren and that hasn't happened yet. I hope you don't mind me always posting to point out things like that   .




No, that's fine.  Apparently I'm confused and need all the help I can get.  

How many rounds have gone by?  I thought I already hit myself and Zakok with Shield and now I'm hitting Thieren because he waded into the combat.  If I'm jumping the gun, I definitely want to hit Zakok first because he's not carrying a shield of his own so he'll get more benefit.  Also, well, he was first.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 10, 2008)

Ilium said:
			
		

> No, that's fine.  Apparently I'm confused and need all the help I can get.
> 
> How many rounds have gone by?  I thought I already hit myself and Zakok with Shield and now I'm hitting Thieren because he waded into the combat.  If I'm jumping the gun, I definitely want to hit Zakok first because he's not carrying a shield of his own so he'll get more benefit.  Also, well, he was first.



Not to be a downer, but isn't shield a personal spell?  I don't have my book in front of me, so I could be mistaken, but that's how I remember it.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 10, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Not to be a downer, but isn't shield a personal spell?  I don't have my book in front of me, so I could be mistaken, but that's how I remember it.



Yes, you are right, Redclaw.  It only works on the caster.  Now everyone just needs more ranks in Use Magic Device!  

On a side note, I apologize for my tardiness last week.  Life and work have been a bit more hectic than usual, but I am back to my "normal" self this week.

BrOp


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 10, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Not to be a downer, but isn't shield a personal spell?  I don't have my book in front of me, so I could be mistaken, but that's how I remember it.



Shame, you are right! 

But if Zakok dies, I have a great idea for a paladin    (   )


----------



## Ilium (Jun 10, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Not to be a downer, but isn't shield a personal spell?  I don't have my book in front of me, so I could be mistaken, but that's how I remember it.



 *heavy sigh*  Man, I don't know what's wrong with me.  Too much of that real-life stuff demanding my attention, I guess.

You're right, of course.  I guess I'll blast the critter with my Acid Blast instead.  +4 to hit (minus for cover and firing into melee means I'm probably doomed to miss).


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 11, 2008)

Just realized this as I am finally resolving this round:  Zurai has to make a double move to get into melee range, as tumbling (or any movement while using the Acrobatics skill reduced movement by half).  It's 20 ft. to get within range.  Zurai, if you'd like to make a ranged attack, please let me know and I will adjust the round results.

_EDIT:  And then the silly GM realized that he had already stated that since the creature and all of you have cover vis-a-vis each other, Attacks of Opportunity don't apply_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 11, 2008)

*Time for XP!*

Each of you receives 300 XP for the killing of the monstrosity.  You've heard that such things are knows as Offal Worms, Carrion Crawlers, or Hothal's Doom (after a famous Andoran warrior), but none of you have ever seen one before.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 17, 2008)

Walking Dad from the IC Thread said:
			
		

> "Thanks, Thieren, but I'm aright, if slimed. Shall we batter down the door or climb the wall?" Zak asks the others.



If you look at my last IC post, you will see there is a third, slightly less strenuous option.

BrOp


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi BrOp! Nice to see you back around.

You guys are in great hands.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 17, 2008)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Hi BrOp! Nice to see you back around.



Thanks Bobitron 

I'm thinking of starting a "Northern Crown" d20 adventure here soon set in New Amsterdam in the 1660's, light on combat, but heavy on the exploration and intrigue.  Interested?


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 17, 2008)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Thanks Bobitron
> 
> I'm thinking of starting a "Northern Crown" d20 adventure here soon set in New Amsterdam in the 1660's, light on combat, but heavy on the exploration and intrigue.  Interested?




Yeah, that sounds nice! I'm light on games in general right now. I might have another player for you, too. I'll check back in.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 18, 2008)

Just a quick reminder to everyone to please keep track of the use of disposable magic items (such as potions and scrolls), as well as the charges remaining in your wands on your character sheet in the Rogue's Gallery Thread.

In my previous games I also created an (INFO) thread in which I kept track of everything the PCs had learned (including maps, character and creature portraits, inspirational art, et al).  I also used the first post of this thread to keep a running tally of all ongoing spell effects/HP/ability damage and the like.  Kind of like one-stop shopping for everything PC- and campaign-related  Would this be useful to all of you?  Have you ever used something which works even better?  Is it not something that you would find useful?

P.S.:  If you'd like to see what my (INFO) threads look like you can take a look HERE or HERE.  I may have gone a bit overboard ...


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 18, 2008)

Should we roll initiative? 

Zakok will move in after the casters have cast their spells and the others made their ranged attacks (didn't want to be in their way), trying to get into melee range with one of the kobolds.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 18, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Should we roll initiative?



Nope, I'll do that once things get going.  Or I could so it now so you have a better idea as to how things play out.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jun 19, 2008)

Lanandro will use the wand and then hand it back to Terry. When they are all ready, he will move in the courtyard and zap a kobold with a ray of electricity, saving is move powerful power for when the little creatures will move closer together. 

Also ... when did burning hands became a cone and not a half circle ? I guess I missed that.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 19, 2008)

The Rolling Man said:
			
		

> Also ... when did burning hands became a cone and not a half circle ? I guess I missed that.



It's been that way since 3.5, so only five years or so


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jun 19, 2008)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> It's been that way since 3.5, so only five years or so



Yeah, that's what I get for only playing sporadically. At least one of you didn't have to correct me   .


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 20, 2008)

Seeing so many kobolds there, Thieren prepares to rush in behind the shoanti and crunch some skulls.


----------



## Zurai (Jun 20, 2008)

Corby will try to creep stealthily through the difficult terrain in the courtyard to surprise a kobold away from the ones that Zakok and Thieren head towards.


----------



## Ilium (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok, now that we have a map and so on...

Terry will retrieve his wand from Lanandro and use it on himself before we all leap out, if possible (I didn't realize the Shield spell had fallen).  Then jump out from behind cover (5' step) and cast web.  

If the various bits of debris strewn around are good enough anchors, I'll cast the web to catch the two kobolds at the keep door, and the two closest to their East, with the remainder of the web extending South.  It won't quite reach the gates, but those on the far side will have to squeeze between the web and the gate if they want to reach us.

If that won't work, I'll cast it stretching from the debris near us across to the wall of the keep, trying to catch four kobolds in the web area, with two kobolds on our side of the web and the rest on the far side.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi folks,

Sorry about the delay in posting the next round, but I've been very busy here.  Will be able to post today.

BrOp


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 26, 2008)

I updated the IC post just in time for the site upgrade, woohoo!


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 27, 2008)

First new post on the new website!

Welcome back everyone 

BrOp


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks! Let's slay some kobolds.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jun 27, 2008)

*Lanandro, Varisian Sorcerer*

Cursing his poor aim, Lanandro deftly jump above a few boulders and he tries to follow up Zarok into the courtyard. He also drawns his starknife as he goes (drawing a weapon as part of a move action). He then quickly survey the position of the kobolds and amplifies the static in his clothes before unleashing it at the southern most kobold (yet another ray of electricity ... I thought about using my wand of silent image but the duration is 'concentration').

Good to be back . Here's the updated post for the surprise round for those of you having trouble finding it.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 1, 2008)

Hiya,

Just wanted to remind folks that I had posted the results of the last round on the IC Thread

BrOp


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 1, 2008)

Zak moves next to the nearest kobold and takes a mighty swing at it.

[sblock=OOC]
1d20+7 to hit, 2d6+6 damage

Zakok
AC: 18 (+5 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Dodge Feat) [Touch 13, Flat-footed 15], +1 Dodge vs Traps

Init: +2 (+2 Dex)
Speed: 40ft 

HP: 48/48

Fortitude +7 [+3 base, +3 Con, +1 resistance]
Reflex +4 [+1 base, + 2 Dex, +1 resistance], +1 Dodge vs Traps
Will +2 [+1 base, +0 Wis, +1 resistance]

BAB/CMB: +3/+6
Melee Atk: (MW Earthbreaker) +7 (2d6+6/20/x3)

in RAGE:

AC: 16 (+5 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Dodge Feat, -2 rage) [Touch 11, Flat-footed 14], +1 Dodge vs Traps

Init: +2 (+2 Dex)
Speed: 40ft 

HP: 54

Fortitude +9 [+3 base, +5 Con, +1 resistance]
Reflex +4 [+1 base, + 2 Dex, +1 resistance], +1 Dodge vs Traps
Will +4 [+1 base, +0 Wis, +1 resistance, +2 morale]

BAB/CMB: +3/+8
Melee Atk: (MW Earthbreaker) +9 (2d6+10/20/x3)

Rage Points: 15/17
[/sblock]


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi folks,

Just want to wish everyone a happy Independence Day!

Your DM,

BrOp


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi,

I posted the next round even though I hadn't heard from a few people.  Just want to keep things moving through the holidays.

Quick reminder that the entire courtyard is considered difficult terrain (i.e. it takes 2 squares of movement to move horizontally or vertically and 3 squares to move diagonally.)

Game on!

BrOp


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 7, 2008)

Twice-cursed rock-strewn courtyard.  These kobolds don't know how to treat good architecture! the dwarf shouts as he lunges forward, bringing his warhammer down on a kobold head. 

[sblock=ooc] move diagonally up and over to attack the nearest kobold, (1d20)+5=20, (1d8+2)=9[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Jul 8, 2008)

Sorry, I had a ton of work dumped in my lap early in the week, then the holiday weekend. I'm back now. Lemme review the IC thread and I'll post my action.


----------



## Zurai (Jul 8, 2008)

Corby dashes forward from behind Zakok, charging at the nearest kobold.

OOC: I'm assuming that the Belkar icon is Corby. If so, he should be able to charge 1 NE, 3 N and get that kobold.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 8, 2008)

Zurai said:


> Corby dashes forward from behind Zakok, charging at the nearest kobold.
> 
> OOC: I'm assuming that the Belkar icon is Corby. If so, he should be able to charge 1 NE, 3 N and get that kobold.



Yes, that's the one I picked for Corby.  Feel free to find one more to your liking and add him to your character sheet in the RG thread.

As I mentioned earlier, however, the entire courtyard is considered difficult terrain, so horizontal and vertical movement costs two squares for each square of movement, and moving diagonally costs three.  To get within range of the kobold you indicated would costs 9 squares of movement, or three move actions for Corby.  Also, you can't charge in difficult terrain.

Yes, it's a pain.

BrOp


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 8, 2008)

Zak moves up-right to the nearest kobold and takes a mighty swing at it.

[sblock=OOC]
1d20+7 to hit, 2d6+6 damage

If the kobold is already dead, when it's Zakok's turn to act, he takes a second step in the same direction before he attacks. (speed 40ft)

Zakok
AC: 18 (+5 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Dodge Feat) [Touch 13, Flat-footed 15], +1 Dodge vs Traps

Init: +2 (+2 Dex)
Speed: 40ft 

HP: 48/48

Fortitude +7 [+3 base, +3 Con, +1 resistance]
Reflex +4 [+1 base, + 2 Dex, +1 resistance], +1 Dodge vs Traps
Will +2 [+1 base, +0 Wis, +1 resistance]

BAB/CMB: +3/+6
Melee Atk: (MW Earthbreaker) +7 (2d6+6/20/x3)

in RAGE:

AC: 16 (+5 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Dodge Feat, -2 rage) [Touch 11, Flat-footed 14], +1 Dodge vs Traps

Init: +2 (+2 Dex)
Speed: 40ft 

HP: 54

Fortitude +9 [+3 base, +5 Con, +1 resistance]
Reflex +4 [+1 base, + 2 Dex, +1 resistance], +1 Dodge vs Traps
Will +4 [+1 base, +0 Wis, +1 resistance, +2 morale]

BAB/CMB: +3/+8
Melee Atk: (MW Earthbreaker) +9 (2d6+10/20/x3)

Rage Points: 15/17
[/sblock]


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jul 9, 2008)

*Lanandro, Varisian Sorcerer*

Lanandro can't help but smile as his electric ray strikes his target and knocks him out. He continues his way along the wall, toward the gap between the gate and the webs. After going around yet another piece of rubble, he sees that he has a clear shot at a kobold using a sling on his companions. Lanandro raises his right hand to the sky as if to catch a breeze and suddenly lowers it, unleashing another electric ray at this enemy. If his attack is once again successful, he'll cry out : "See kobolds, you have no chance against our might and magic. Surrrender now or face the true wrath of the storm!"

OOC: Moving 3 squares to the east (15 ft. of diff. terrain) and releasing yet another ray of electricity at the nearest kobold not in melee with anyone (+4 to hit (touch), 1d6+2 damage).


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 10, 2008)

Zurai,

Since you can't charge in difficult terrain, would you like to change your action?  I'm ready to post the next round.

Thanks,

BrOp


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 10, 2008)

Redclaw,

I've just gotten to you in statting up the next combat round and the big Shoanti killed the kobold you wanted to attack just to your NE.  The position of the kobolds from the last combat map still holds, as they move after you.

Care to change your plans?

BrOp


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 10, 2008)

oops, I thought your character would act before mine, Redclaw. Sorry


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 10, 2008)

Reading the resolution:

Earthbreaker are x3 damage on a crtit. Not that it matters now...


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 10, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Reading the resolution:
> 
> Earthbreaker are x3 damage on a crtit. Not that it matters now...



D'oh! Thanks for catching that.  I'll update the post.


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 11, 2008)

Branding Opportunity said:


> Redclaw,
> 
> I've just gotten to you in statting up the next combat round and the big Shoanti killed the kobold you wanted to attack just to your NE.  The position of the kobolds from the last combat map still holds, as they move after you.
> 
> ...



Big Shoanti kill-stealer you mean...  

anyway, Thieren will shoot an acid dart at the kobold four spaces away to the east, +2 to hit, 1d6+1 damage.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 11, 2008)

Redclaw said:


> Big Shoanti kill-stealer you mean...
> 
> anyway, Thieren will shoot an acid dart at the kobold four spaces away to the east, +2 to hit, 1d6+1 damage.



Acid Dart?  **sound of virtual rustling through virtual pages**  Wow, I'd completely forgotten about that Domain Ability!  Not bad ...  

On a side note, Ilium hasn't been around in a while, so I'm going to NPC him until he comes back (i.e. not wait for him to respond).


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 12, 2008)

I completed the IC summary for Round 2.  I NPC'd Corby and Terry to keep things moving.

BrOp


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jul 14, 2008)

*Lanandro, Varisian Sorcerer*

Lanandro looks around the courtyard with satisfaction, the battle seems pretty much won. Almost all their foes were incapacitated, entangled or fleeing. Just to make sure the kobolds don't regain their courage soon, Lanandro retrieves a slender wooden wand and pours his own magical power into it. Suddenly, a giant and nasty-looking spider appears at the southern edge of the web effect. The spider almost seems hungry and is moving toward the kobolds. Unknown to them, this is only an illusion.

OOC: Using Lanandro's wand of _silent image_.


----------



## Zurai (Jul 15, 2008)

Branding Opportunity said:


> I completed the IC summary for Round 2.  I NPC'd Corby and Terry to keep things moving.
> 
> BrOp




Oops, sorry. I missed your post requesting clarification on Corby's action, and I forgot the courtyard was difficult terrain. 

Round 3:

Corby will move to the nearest disabled kobold and conk it over its head with his rapier hilt.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 15, 2008)

Zak moves down-right to the nearest kobold, prepared for a counter attack.

[sblock=OOC]
Move action down-right. Readies an attack for the case that an enemy comes in range.

1d20+7 to hit, 2d6+6 damage

Zakok
AC: 18 (+5 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Dodge Feat) [Touch 13, Flat-footed 15], +1 Dodge vs Traps

Init: +2 (+2 Dex)
Speed: 40ft 

HP: 48/48

Fortitude +7 [+3 base, +3 Con, +1 resistance]
Reflex +4 [+1 base, + 2 Dex, +1 resistance], +1 Dodge vs Traps
Will +2 [+1 base, +0 Wis, +1 resistance]

BAB/CMB: +3/+6
Melee Atk: (MW Earthbreaker) +7 (2d6+6/20/x3)

in RAGE:

AC: 16 (+5 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Dodge Feat, -2 rage) [Touch 11, Flat-footed 14], +1 Dodge vs Traps

Init: +2 (+2 Dex)
Speed: 40ft 

HP: 54

Fortitude +9 [+3 base, +5 Con, +1 resistance]
Reflex +4 [+1 base, + 2 Dex, +1 resistance], +1 Dodge vs Traps
Will +4 [+1 base, +0 Wis, +1 resistance, +2 morale]

BAB/CMB: +3/+8
Melee Atk: (MW Earthbreaker) +9 (2d6+10/20/x3)

Rage Points: 15/17
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 16, 2008)

There's plenty more where that came from, ye scaly swine!  Thieren continues to follow the Shoanti, taking a moment to fire another acid dart at the nearest kobold.  

+2 to hit, 1d6+1 damage.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 16, 2008)

I've posted the next combat round to the IC thread.

You have them on the run!  Now it's time to finish them off!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 16, 2008)

Zak moves us fast as possible to the terrain to the nearest kobold, doing a mighty swing with his hammer!

[sblock=OOC]
Move action 2xup. Attack enemy.

1d20+7 to hit, 2d6+6 damage

Zakok
AC: 18 (+5 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Dodge Feat) [Touch 13, Flat-footed 15], +1 Dodge vs Traps

Init: +2 (+2 Dex)
Speed: 40ft 

HP: 48/48

Fortitude +7 [+3 base, +3 Con, +1 resistance]
Reflex +4 [+1 base, + 2 Dex, +1 resistance], +1 Dodge vs Traps
Will +2 [+1 base, +0 Wis, +1 resistance]

BAB/CMB: +3/+6
Melee Atk: (MW Earthbreaker) +7 (2d6+6/20/x3)

in RAGE:

AC: 16 (+5 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Dodge Feat, -2 rage) [Touch 11, Flat-footed 14], +1 Dodge vs Traps

Init: +2 (+2 Dex)
Speed: 40ft 

HP: 54

Fortitude +9 [+3 base, +5 Con, +1 resistance]
Reflex +4 [+1 base, + 2 Dex, +1 resistance], +1 Dodge vs Traps
Will +4 [+1 base, +0 Wis, +1 resistance, +2 morale]

BAB/CMB: +3/+8
Melee Atk: (MW Earthbreaker) +9 (2d6+10/20/x3)

Rage Points: 15/17
[/sblock]


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jul 17, 2008)

*Lanandro, Varisian Sorcerer*

Lanandro continues concentrating on his illusory spider. He makes it moves toward the eastern edge of the web. He also moves forward to get closer to the eastern side of the web.


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 17, 2008)

Thieren doesn't worry about killing fleeing kobolds, and instead focuses on keeping up with the long-legged Shoanti.  He has had plenty of experience with trap-happy Kobolds, and doesn't want to lose his largest ally.

Double move to stay close to Zak.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 22, 2008)

I posted the most recent combat round without Zurai's action (since he hasn't posted one).  If he doesn't post before I go to be tonight (EST), I'll NPC for this round and post the complete round.  Just trying to keep things moving.

On a side note, I recently purchased Paizo's "Critical Hit" and "Critical Fumble" deck.  Would y'all be interested in using them?  Basically it would make combat a bit more deadly, but a lot interesting IMO.  I would only give the special crits to "boss" type critters.  Let me know if you'd like more info.

On another side note, Ilium hasn't been seen on the boards since the end of June.  Anybody know what happened to him?

BrOp


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 22, 2008)

Can you say a bit more aboutthese decks, as I don't own them?

As for Ilium, no idea. But I miss him, too. He plays a paladin in my game.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 22, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Can you say a bit more aboutthese decks, as I don't own them?
> 
> As for Ilium, no idea. But I miss him, too. He plays a paladin in my game.



The idea of the decks is to give a bit more color to combat, rather than just making it about dealing max hp damage.  I'm not completely sold of them, but I'm interested in giving them a try.

Basically the Critical Hit Deck works like this:  When a player confirms a crit, that player draws one card from the deck and follows the result appropriate to the weapon's damage type.  For weapons with crit multipliers of x3, the player draws two cards and chooses which effect to use (x4 weapons draw three cards).
Examples of these cards can be found HERE.

The Critical Fumble Deck works in a very similar fashion:  Whenever an attacker rolls a natural 1 on the die, the attack misses and there is the threat of a fumble.  The attacker must immediately make a confirmation roll, using his full base attack bonus (and accompanying modifiers).  If the confirmation roll would miss the target, the attacker fumbles and must draw a card from the deck.
Examples of these cards can be found HERE.


On the subject of Ilium, if he does not return soonish we should think about whether we want to replace him, or just drop his character completely.  Any preferences there?

BrOp

p.s.: Anyone know what's up with the ENWorld server?


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm always up for trying something different, so I'm fine with the decks.  They seem a bit extreme, but it could be fun.  I'm looking forward to my first vampiric acid dart.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 23, 2008)

*IC post*

Finally finished the last IC Combat post.  Still trying to figure out how to speed those up, any suggestions?

Walking Dad, wie lange wirst du in den Ferien sein?  Will nur wissen wie lang ich fuer dich spielen soll.  Danke!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 23, 2008)

Till the first august week. Most probably august, 3rd.

Your German is very good, btw.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 23, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Your German is very good, btw.



Should be.  I was born and grew up in Austria and Germany


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jul 29, 2008)

Lanandro will simply keep on concentrating on his illusion. He makes it moves slowly toward the entangled kobolds.

P.S. Ok now I need someone to speak french to .

P.P.S. As for Illium's character, you could have him leave before we enter the (assumed) dungeon. Up to you really.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi guys.  just to let you know that I will be on vacation from next Friday (the 8th) through August 25th.  Any chance of any more postings this week?  I know that Walking Dad in on vacay as well.

BrOp


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Everyone, I am back from vacation!  Oregon is awsome!

Is anyone still here?  Here's hoping ... cus Bargle ain't dead yet.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 29, 2008)

Welcome back! 

I'm really happy. One of my other DM's went missing after his vacation.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 30, 2008)

Yes, I am here and glad to hear from you as well.  The question remains, is anyone else here?


----------



## The Rolling Man (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm also still around.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 30, 2008)

The Rolling Man said:


> I'm also still around.



Well, that's three of us.  If no one else raises their hand we'll have to re-recruit or else start a different game.  _EDIT: Just checked people's profiles, Zurai and Ilium haven't been around in months, so we definitely have to replace them or just play without them.  I can tell you right now, though, playing this adventure without a rogue would be tricky._

Speaking of restarting, have you guys looked at the Beta rules yet?  Walking Dad, the Overhand Chop feat has changed a bit.  Now you can use the feat as a standard action, and no longer as a full-round action, which is a definite improvement.  Also the +1 dodge bonus from the Dodge feat now is a swift action, not a free action as before.

Not much has changed for the Sorcerer, Rolling Man, although I hadn't realized that the duration of the Grease spell is 1 min/level, rather than 1 round/level like in the 3.5 PHB.  Also, Alertness now gives you a bonus for Perception and Sense Motive and not Perception and Appraise.

Let me know if these changes make you want to reconsider your choices.

BrOp


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 31, 2008)

You are right about Illium and Zurai (Illium was also in one of my games, and I played in one of Zurai's). If we do a restart, I'm thinking about changing my character to a similar class (fighter or paladin).

If you have only the print rules: The digital ones come with a web enhancement.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 31, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> You are right about Illium and Zurai (Illium was also in one of my games, and I played in one of Zurai's). If we do a restart, I'm thinking about changing my character to a similar class (fighter or paladin).
> 
> If you have only the print rules: The digital ones come with a web enhancement.



Looks like we'll be bringing in new folks, then.  I'll change this thread to a re-recruitment one and see if we can find any interested folks.  Let me know if you'd like to continue with your current characters or switch to new ones, since we're switching to the Beta Playtest ruleset.

Thanks for mentioning the web enhancement, WD, I had completely forgotten about it.


----------



## Halford (Aug 31, 2008)

I might be interested, I like a lot about the Pathfinder Beta, though I am not keen on the Wizard and Cleric changes - so I won't play one easy enough.

What do you currently have?  My first preference is rogue, but I'm fairly flexible.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 31, 2008)

Halford said:


> I might be interested, I like a lot about the Pathfinder Beta, though I am not keen on the Wizard and Cleric changes - so I won't play one easy enough.
> 
> What do you currently have?  My first preference is rogue, but I'm fairly flexible.



That's exactly what we need, Halford   After the holidays the people who have checked back in are playing a Varisian sorcerer and a Shoanti barbarian.  We probably still have a cleric, although he hasn't checked back in and might no longer be interested.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 31, 2008)

Possible pictures for my new character (_if_ I change):

[sblock]










[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm still here, too.  I haven't checked out the beta yet, however.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey BrOp.  I'd be interested in joining this game.  I downloaded the Beta rules, but I've only skimmed so far.  I'm thinking of a ranger.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 31, 2008)

Redclaw said:


> Hey guys, I'm still here, too.  I haven't checked out the beta yet, however.



Woohoo!  Nice to have you back, Redclaw.

That means that the current group is as follows:

Shoanti Barbarian (or changing to other fighter type): Walking Dad
Dwarven Cleric: Redclaw
Varisian Sorcerer: The Rolling Man

BrOp


----------



## Halford (Aug 31, 2008)

Well count me in then!  I'll have a character sheet knocked up by tonight, or tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 31, 2008)

Halford said:


> Well count me in then!  I'll have a character sheet knocked up by tonight, or tomorrow at the latest.



Excellent.  Please post it here first.  Once I've okayed the character you can post it to the RG thread.


----------



## Leif (Aug 31, 2008)

*Definitely Interested*

Wow, I was wondering how long it would be before Pathfinder games started showing up here.

As to a character, my initial thought is a human wizard.  I can have some crunchy stuff up later today, but am a little pressed for time at the moment.

One question though:  I didn't immediately notice what level characters you're recruiting now?  Am I blind? (Someone help me!!  Is anyone there?)

Also, I'm thinking of more of a self-taught, hedge-wizard kind of a guy.  I haven't quite noticed just yet what the rules are for multiclassing in Pathfinder, but if they're similar to 3.5, which seems a fairly safe assumption, then I'd possibly consider throwing a level or two of fighter into the mix just for laughs.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 31, 2008)

Leif said:


> Wow, I was wondering how long it would be before Pathfinder games started showing up here.
> 
> As to a character, my initial thought is a human wizard.  I can have some crunchy stuff up later today, but am a little pressed for time at the moment.



We've actually been going since May, although there hasn't been much activity this summer due to absences, people dropping out and the server problems.

Look forward to seeing your submission.  I am not recruiting on a first-come-first-serve basis, but will make my pick based on completeness of character and breadth of background/personality development of the character.  Obviously, if your PC fits into the group as well, that won't hurt a bit either.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 31, 2008)

Leif said:


> One question though:  I didn't immediately notice what level characters you're recruiting now?  Am I blind? (Someone help me!!  Is anyone there?)



Leif, character creation rules are in the sblock of the first post of this thread.

BrOp


----------



## Leif (Aug 31, 2008)

Branding Opportunity said:


> We've actually been going since May, although there hasn't been much activity this summer due to absences, people dropping out and the server problems.
> 
> Look forward to seeing your submission.  I am not recruiting on a first-come-first-serve basis, but will make my pick based on completeness of character and breadth of background/personality development of the character.  Obviously, if your PC fits into the group as well, that won't hurt a bit either.



Wow, you answered quick!  I'm a bit slower, and didn't get my message into final form until after you had already answered it, so please go back and take a look at the rest of it?  Added some personality/background stuff.


----------



## Leif (Aug 31, 2008)

Branding Opportunity said:


> Leif, character creation rules are in the sblock of the first post of this thread.
> 
> BrOp




Thanks BrOp!


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 31, 2008)

Leif said:


> Also, I'm thinking of more of a self-taught, hedge-wizard kind of a guy.  I haven't quite noticed just yet what the rules are for multiclassing in Pathfinder, but if they're similar to 3.5, which seems a fairly safe assumption, then I'd possibly consider throwing a level or two of fighter into the mix just for laughs.



Multiclassing rules are very similar in Pathfinder, so feel free to come up with any concept you like.  Having said that, PCs that fit in more easily with the existing party have a better chance of being picked.


----------



## Leif (Sep 1, 2008)

Sorry, but I think I'm going to have to remove myself from consideration for this game.  I'm sick right now, and I'm already in too many games anyway.  It just wouldn't be fair to you or anyone else in the game if I tried to keep up.  Thanks, anyway, and best of luck to everyone involved! (BO told me that you're going to need it!  kidding, kidding)


----------



## DM_ERTech (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm interested.  I have in mind a halfling bard.  

I can try to post something here by tomorrow evening.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 2, 2008)

*Garvin*

My ranger for your consideration.  All done now.[sblock=Character]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B]       Garvin Wanderer
[B]Class:[/B]      Ranger
[B]Race:[/B]       Human (Chelaxian)
[B]Size:[/B]       Medium (5'11", 183 lbs)
[B]Gender:[/B]     Male
[B]Alignment:[/B]  Chaotic Good
[B]Deity:[/B]      Desna

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3  (5p.+2)   [B]Level:[/B]    3     [B]XP:[/B] 3,300
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2  (5p.)     [B]BAB:[/B]     +3     [B]HP:[/B] 41 (3d10+6+6+3)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2  (5p.)     [B]CMB:[/B]     +6
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0  (0p.)     [B]Speed:[/B]   30'
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2  (5p.)     [B]Init:[/B]    +2
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0  (0p.)


                      [B]Base  Armor  Shield  Dex  Size  Misc[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B] 19              10     +5     +2     +2   +0    --
[B]Touch:[/B] 12
[B]Flat:[/B]  17


                      [B]Base  Mod  Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]  +5              +3    +2   +0
[B]Ref:[/B]   +5              +3    +2   +0
[B]Will:[/B]  +5              +1    +2   +2

[B]Weapon                Attack  Damage  Critical[/B]
MW Longsword           +8     1d8+3     19-20
Shield Bash            +6     1d3+1      20
Dagger                 +6     1d4+3     19-20
Dagger, Thrown         +5     1d4+3     19-20         (10' Range)

[B]Full Attack:[/B]
Longsword +6
Shield Bash +4


[B]Languages:[/B] Common
 

[B]Abilities:[/B]
+2 Strength
Bonus Feat
Skilled
Favored Class: Ranger
Favored Enemy: Humanoid (Human) +2)
Track
Wild Empathy +3
Combat Style: Two Weapon Fighting
Favored Terrain: Forest +2/+1

[B]Feats:[/B]
Weapon Focus: Longsword [human]
Improved Shield Bash [1st]
Two Weapon Fighting [Ranger 2]*
Iron Will [3rd]
Endurance [Ranger 3]

* Combat Style Feat


[B]Skill Ranks:[/B] 21

[B]Skills:                         Ranks  Mod  Class Misc[/B]

Acrobatics +4                    3     +2    --    -1*
Climb +8                         3     +3    +3    -1*
Heal +8                          3     +2    +3    --
Knowledge(Geography) +6          3     +0    +3    --
Perception +8                    3     +2    +3    --
Stealth +7                       3     +2    +3    -1*
Survival +8                      3     +2    +3    --

* Armor Check Penalty: -1


[B]Equipment:                Cost  Weight[/B]

Backpack                   2gp     2lb
Belt Pouch                 1gp   0.5lb
Flint and Steel            1gp     -lb
Healer's Kit (10 uses)    50gp     1lb
Rations (3 days)         1.5gp     3lb
Rope, Silk (50')          10gp     5lb
Sewing Needle            0.5gp     -lb
Waterskin                  1gp     4lb
Whetstone               0.02gp     1lb

Everburning Torch        110gp     1lb
Potion (CLW)              50gp     -lb

MW Longsword             315gp     4lb
Dagger (3)                 6gp     3lb
+1 Chain Shirt          1250gp    25lb
+1 Small Wooden Shield  1153gp     5lb
           

               Totals   2951.02   54.5


[B]Total Weight:[/B] 54.5 / 76 lb (light load)
[B]Money:[/B] 48 gp 9 sp 8 cp
```
[/sblock][sblock=Description]Garvin is a hard looking man, prematurely aged by weather and warfare.  Some men achieve a sort of rugged dignity with such a lifestyle, Garvin just looks like he was too stubborn to give up and die when he was supposed to.  He was never going to be a handsome man, but scars, wrinkles and a dour expression sealed the deal.[/sblock][sblock=Background]Garvin’s mother was a beautiful woman.  A youthful indiscretion had left her with a son and no husband.  She worked as best she could to support the family of two.  Despite her life of hard work, and raising a child, she maintained her beauty.

Eventually she attracted the attention of a rich noble, who wanted to possess her.  A dark man, he had a cruel streak to him, and it was rumored that he consorted with demons.  Garvin’s mother spurned his advances, determined not to tie herself to such a man.

When his mother went missing, Garvin scoured the city, asking for any who had seen her, or had word of her whereabouts.  But corruption ran deep in the Chelaxian cities.  There were few who cared for the plight of one peasant boy, and most of the rest were terrified of the demon conjurer that everyone suspected was behind the disappearance.  

Her body was found a month later, covered with evidence showing how much she suffered before she died.  Garvin fled the city and home then, naming himself Wanderer.  He abandoned the corrupt people, trading art and culture for a harsh life alone in the wilderness.  He lived as he could, learning to fend for himself, and avoiding large concentrations of people.  Life outside was brutal, but at least it was honest about it.

Garvin grew to manhood, but never lost his memories of his youth.  He grew stronger, and fear gave way to anger.  He takes a poor view of those who prey on the weak, and holds a particular contempt for any who would use magic as a weapon against the innocent.  Recently he has heard tales of one such dark mage. . . Bargle.[/sblock]


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for the submission, hafrogman.  Here are a few notes.



hafrogman said:


> *HP:* 38 (3d10+6+6)



Your hp are a little off, not a big deal.  Should be 10 + 5 + 5 (HD) + 6 (racial) + 6 (Con) + 3 (Favored Class) = 35.  As noted on p. 11, you could also turn those 3 Favored Class hp into 3 additional skill points instead.  It's up to you.



hafrogman said:


> *Grapple:* +6



Grapple is now subsumed into the Combat Maneuver Bonus or CMB; the value is the same.



hafrogman said:


> *Skill Ranks:* 7
> 
> *Skills:                         Ranks  Mod  Class Misc*
> 
> ...



You've only assigned the first level of skills, but you probably are aware of that.  You have 14 more ranks to add.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 2, 2008)

Branding Opportunity said:


> Your hp are a little off, not a big deal.  Should be 10 + 5 + 5 (HD) + 6 (racial) + 6 (Con) + 3 (Favored Class) = 35.  As noted on p. 11, you could also turn those 3 Favored Class hp into 3 additional skill points instead.  It's up to you.



I did totally miss the favored class part, thanks.  But your initial post of rules says Half HD plus 2 or 3 (depending on dice size) plus the other parts.  I don't particularly mind one way or the other, just curious.







Branding Opportunity said:


> You've only assigned the first level of skills, but you probably are aware of that.  You have 14 more ranks to add.



Err. . . right.  Completely aware. . .
*shifty eyes*


----------



## Halford (Sep 2, 2008)

Sorry folks my rogue is taking a little longer than I anticipated, should be up tomorrow!


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 2, 2008)

hafrogman said:


> I did totally miss the favored class part, thanks.  But your initial post of rules says Half HD plus 2 or 3 (depending on dice size) plus the other parts.  I don't particularly mind one way or the other, just curious.



You are of course right.  I don't seem to be able to read my own instructions.

The correct formula should be 10 + 5 + 5 (HD) + 6 (racial) + 6 (Con) + 3 (Favored Class) + 6 (extra) = 41.


----------



## Halford (Sep 3, 2008)

Jorrayl "Snapper" Heeden

Human Rogue

Abilities: Str 14, Dex 18, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 8, Cha 7

(Racial bonus to Dex) 

HP:41 (8 + 6 Racial + 6 Toughness + 6 Con + 12 HD + 3 Favored Class)


Saves: Fortitude 3, Reflex 7, Will 0

Attack: MW Rapier +7 (1d6+2/18-20x2) or Longbow +6 (1d8+2)

Full Attack: MW Rapier +5 (1d6+2/18-20x2) and MW Cold Iron Shortsword +5 (1d6+1/19-20x2)

Feats: Toughness, Two Weapon Fighting, Weapon Finesse

Rogue Talents: Bleeding Attack

AC: 20 (5 Armor, 1 Shield, 4 Dex), Flat Footed 16, Touch 14

Skills:
(All maxed ranks, ability modifiers and ACP included.)
Acrobatics 9
Bluff 4
Disable Device 9 (MW Thieves Tools)
Escape Artist 9
Knowledge Dungeoneering 8
Knowledge Local 8
Linguistics 8
Perception 5
Sleight of Hand 9
Stealth 9
Use Magic Device 4

Languages: Common, Elven, Dwarven, Draconic, Goblin, Orc

Equipment:
+1 Chainshirt 1,250gp
MW Buckler 165gp
MW Rapier 310gp
MW Cold Iron Shortsword 320gp
Rapier
Backpack 2gp
Wand of Shield 25 charges 325gp
Wand of Cure Light Wounds 10 charges 150gp 
MW Thieves Tools 100gp
Longbow Mighty Composite + 2 300gp (Human Proficiency)
20 Arrows
Sap 2gp
Club 0gp
Sling 0gp
10 Bullets 1sp
Trail Rations x 4 2gp
2 pp 5gp 9sp


An exceptionally ugly Varisian, Jorrayl has a rodentine face dominated by a broken nose that overwhelms all the other features.  Half of his face is marred by livid burns where a series of the typical Varasian tatoos appear to have been removed.  He almost always appears significantly shorter than his six feet due to a habitual crouching stance.  His clothing tends towards the drab and utilitarian, and he generally fades well into the background.

A member of the Varisian criminal brotherhood known as the Sczarni Jorrayl has lead a hard life.  Orphaned in Sandpoint at the tender age of ten he was forced into the life of a petty thief, which he took to like a duck to water.  Ruthless and vindictive he soon acquired a reputation, earning his nickname "Snapper" after biting off an older boys lower lip when the older lad thought to rob him.  

The tatoos applied by his mother had been his one pride and joy, but when he ran afoul of a young Chelaxian noble from Korvosa named Malden Kaltris.  The young thief stole Kaltris's prized rapier, a masterwork blade which had been handed down through several generations.  Kaltris hired a half dozen local thugs to revenge himself after tracking down and bribing the fence Jorrayl sold the unique blade to.  Upon finding the young rogue Kaltris had him held down whilst he carefully burned off every last tatoo with several viles of acid.

Two years later in Korvosa a hardened Jorrayl woke to find the rogue's grizzly visage smiling down at him as the acid was poured down his throat.  Jorrayl now carries the Chelaxian's heirloom in place of his own.  He has only recently returned to Sandpoint and is now even more vicious and reckless than before.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for submitting your character, Halford.  Everything looks good so far!


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 4, 2008)

I think I will continue to play Zakok.

Not many good feats for sword and board in pathfinder. A bit disappointing.


----------



## Halford (Sep 5, 2008)

Background added...


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 6, 2008)

*Halford and Hafrogman!*

Holy servercrash!

Halford and Hafrogman, your characters look great.  Please post them to the Rogue's Gallery thread and we can get started ... again!

BrOp


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 6, 2008)

Abilities Zakok

old (3.5 32 point buy)

*Str:* 16 (+3) [10 points]
*Dex:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Con:* 17 (+3) [8 points; + 2 racial]
*Int:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Wis:* 10 (+0) [2 points]
*Cha:* 10 (+0) [2 points]


new (Pathfinder 20 point buy)

*Str:* 16 (+3) [10 points]
*Dex:* 14 (+2) [5 points]
*Con:* 16 (+3) [5 points; + 2 racial]
*Int:* 12 (+1) [2 points]
*Wis:* 10 (+0) [0 points]
*Cha:* 8 (-1) [-2 points]


Shall I change Zakok, as you changed character creation rules for point buy?


----------



## Halford (Sep 6, 2008)

Posted Jorrayl, seems like I play a lot of low charisma characters on these boards...  Which is odd because I run so many diplomancers off them.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 6, 2008)

Duly posted.

How are introductions going to be worked out?  It looks like you're still in the middle of combat. . . and have been since July.  Will we get plugged in after the kobolds are dead?


----------



## The Rolling Man (Sep 6, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Shall I change Zakok, as you changed character creation rules for point buy?



I've been wondering the same thing. I'm not sure on how much we can change. I might change alertness for another feat if that's possible.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 6, 2008)

hafrogman said:


> How are introductions going to be worked out?  It looks like you're still in the middle of combat. . . and have been since July.  Will we get plugged in after the kobolds are dead?



Er, it's goblins actually.  I guess it has been a long time 

I will restart from the beginning and post intros for everyone soon.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 6, 2008)

The Rolling Man said:


> I've been wondering the same thing. I'm not sure on how much we can change. I might change alertness for another feat if that's possible.




basically you can change everything, or better said, you should change everything so that it matches up with the new Beta rules.

That means ability scores and class abilities for the most part.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 7, 2008)

Branding Opportunity said:


> Er, it's goblins actually.  I guess it has been a long time
> 
> I will restart from the beginning and post intros for everyone soon.




Are you sure?  I could have sworn it was kobolds.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 7, 2008)

This post is even called "Against the Kobolds':

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showpost.php?p=4307212&postcount=67


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 7, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> This post is even called "Against the Kobolds':
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showpost.php?p=4307212&postcount=67



See how tricky I was?  I dressed the goblins up like kobolds and taught them all to speak Draconic, just to make you think that.

...

Actually, I was just getting this thread mixed up with the "Burnt Offerings" thread  

BrOp


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 7, 2008)

Branding Opportunity said:


> See how tricky I was?  I dressed the goblins up like kobolds and taught them all to speak Draconic, just to make you think that.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



No problem, BrOp. I had to recheck what OOC this is, too. As I am in both games


----------



## The Rolling Man (Sep 7, 2008)

And to add to the confusion, you used the paizo goblins as map icon for the kobolds. 

Anyway, I've modified Lanandro in the RG. I didn't change much, just adjusted the ability score to the new system, switched his favored class bonus to skill points rather then hps, got a few more things to get his total value to 3000 (it was 2700) and changed Alertness for Skill Focus : Perception.

I guess I should replace the 'more later' with actual text at one point too .


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 8, 2008)

Thieren has been updated to the new creation rules.  He lost some stat points and some skills, and he gained some money.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for updating and posting everyone!

So here is the current breakdown of the group:

Zakok (Walking Dad) Male Shoanti Barbarian 3
Lanandro (Rolling Man) Male Varisian Sorcerer 3
Thieren Hammersoul (Redclaw) Male Dwarven Cleric 3
Jorrayl "Snapper" Heeden (Halford) Male Varisian Rogue 3
Garvin Wanderer (Hafrogman) Male Chelaxian Ranger 3

Busy with work this week, but I will try to put up the first post before Friday.  I'm going to a wedding in Virginia this weekend, so I won't be anywhere near my computer.

I want to begin with a bit of RP to re-start things off, probably set in the majority halfling community of Baslwief, located close to Bargle's hideout.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 13, 2008)

So obviously I didn't get the post out before this evening.  I apologize.  Work was just overwhelming this week and I had absolutely no energy left when I came home.  Well, at least not the amount of energy it takes to put up a decent first post.  As I will be in Virginia this weekend, it looks like we will begin our new journey next week.

Hope everyone has a good weekend.

BrOp


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 16, 2008)

The first IC post is up HERE.

Let's get the ball rolling!

BrOp


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 16, 2008)

One thing that I hadn't mentioned recently in this thread is that in addition to the Beta Pathfinder rules, we were also using the GameMastery Critical Hit and Critical Fumble decks to make combat a bit more interesting.  The way we've been playing it is that everyone uses the Fumble deck, while only "boss" NPCs and PCs use the Crit deck.

When it comes to combat I also do things a little bit differently.  I will be rolling all of the dice.  It is helpful to me if you can list any applicable modifiers when you declare your actions.  Please post your combat intentions for the following round (including all IC and OOC info you think is relevant) in this thread.  Once everyone has posted I will combine everyone's actions into one post in the IC thread.  The reason I do this is that I find it easier to keep track of, and that it looks prettier when one is reading through the IC thread   For examples of what this looks like, you can look at my past games HERE or HERE.

I would also like to add an incentive to keep combat flowing as quickly as possible.  Anyone who posts their intentions for the next combat round within 24 hours of my calling for it will receive a +1 bonus to any roll of their choosing in that round (initiative, attack, skill, etc).  In order to keep me honest, if I don't post my combat round summaries within 24 hours of the last person posting, EVERYONE gets that bonus.  There are no penalties for posting late.

Any questions?

BrOp


----------



## The Rolling Man (Sep 16, 2008)

The random decks seem fun even if some of the fumbles seem a bit harsh. What version of the 'rules' are we using ? I'm guessing number 1. You'll have to be the one drawing the cards too (I don't have that product). Hopefully I'll 'roll' a lotof crit with the falchion .

About posting in the OOC thread for the combats, it wasn't my favorite thing in the previous game but I can live with it. Could you always post in this thread when the IC one has been updated ? It would make things easier for me, especialy if you only edit a post in the other thread.

In any case, I'm looking forward to the start of the game.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 16, 2008)

The Rolling Man said:


> The random decks seem fun even if some of the fumbles seem a bit harsh. What version of the 'rules' are we using ? I'm guessing number 1. You'll have to be the one drawing the cards too (I don't have that product). Hopefully I'll 'roll' a lotof crit with the falchion .



Yes, I will be using option one which is as follows:

CRITICAL HITS
Whenever a player confirms a crit, I will draw one card from the deck and follow the result appropriate to the weapon's damage type. For weapons with critical multipliers of x3, I will draw two cards and give you the choice of which effect to use (x4 weapons draw three cards).

CRITICAL FUMBLES
Whenever an attacker rolls a natural 1 on the die, the attack misses and there is the threat of a fumble.  I will immediately make a confirmation roll, using his full base attack bonus (and accompanying modifiers).  If the attack roll would miss the target, the attacker fumbles and must draw a card from the deck.



The Rolling Man said:


> About posting in the OOC thread for the combats, it wasn't my favorite thing in the previous game but I can live with it. Could you always post in this thread when the IC one has been updated ? It would make things easier for me, especially if you only edit a post in the other thread.



Duly noted.  I will try to stay on top of it and let people know when I post (or update posts).


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 21, 2008)

*Back on Tuesday!*

Hi folks,

Will be out of town until Tuesday.  I hope everyone has a good rest of their weekend.

BrOp


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 24, 2008)

Hello again.  Hope everyone had a good weekend.



			
				WALKING DAD FROM THE IC THREAD said:
			
		

> ooc: For further checks, I would suggest, that Zakok uses aid another (taking 10 if allowed).



Duly noted, he will take 10 from now on.  But this way makes for much better RP, don't you think?  

BrOp


----------



## The Rolling Man (Sep 24, 2008)

Branding Opportunity said:


> The first IC post is up HERE.
> 
> Let's get the ball rolling!
> 
> BrOp



Right ... how could I miss this post ?

Sorry for not participating the the IC thread, I just missed it .

*Hangs head in shame* *Goes to read and post something*


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 25, 2008)

The Rolling Man said:


> Right ... how could I miss this post ?
> 
> Sorry for not participating the the IC thread, I just missed it .
> 
> *Hangs head in shame* *Goes to read and post something*



No worries.  I find that these things ebb and flow.  Glad you're catching up


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi BrOp. 

How's things? Very glad to see this game is still active!


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 27, 2008)

Bobitron said:


> Hi BrOp.
> 
> How's things? Very glad to see this game is still active!




Hi Bobitron,

I'm happy it's still around as well, although we did have to restart because we lost two players and had to re-recruit.  We still have two slots open, care to join?

BrOp


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 27, 2008)

No thank you! I am still interested in that NC game you had mentioned if it is still on the table.

I'm happy to see you decided to try out the Pathfinder rules in here. How has it been working out so far? I'm not sure my face-to-face group is going to make the switch. The guys all like the setting, but don't feel like making what they feel is a half-hearted switch to the rules. 

I think it's a great set of rules, though. Paizo did a really solid job dealing with some annoying little things in 3.5 without making the game so different that it is unrecognizable.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 28, 2008)

Bobitron said:


> No thank you! I am still interested in that NC game you had mentioned if it is still on the table.




Unfortunately there was not enough interest so I decided to shelve it for the time being.  I'll let you know if I ever decide to pick it up again.  Speaking of which, Paizo's store is selling both of the Northern Crown books for $10 each at the moment.  Don't know if you actually own them or not.

BrOp


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 29, 2008)

I do, thank you. 

There is some interest in a small NC game on another forum. Get in touch with me via email if you are interested. I don't want to clog up your game thread any further.

bobitron@att.net

-Bob


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 1, 2008)

Bobitron said:


> There is some interest in a small NC game on another forum. Get in touch with me via email if you are interested. I don't want to clog up your game thread any further.
> -Bob



Will do, Bob.  I am going to be out of the country starting on the 22nd through mid-Dec., so it probably wouldn't be until after that.

And just out of curiosity, how many of you remember the adventure in the Red D&D Basic Set that this adventure is based on?

BrOp


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 1, 2008)

Branding Opportunity said:


> And just out of curiosity, how many of you remember the adventure in the Red D&D Basic Set that this adventure is based on?
> 
> BrOp



I do.  I still have mine somewhere around here.  But even without it, I still remember playing through it alone.  I had the books long before I had anyone to play with.  And I still remember the picture of the magic missile.

I wonder if perhaps it had a profound impact on my predilection for fighters.  The magic-user is a bad guy, and the cleric gets punked.  Go fighter!


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 1, 2008)

I do not. My first D&D book was the AD&D2nd Player's Handbook. (D&D was not my first RPG)


----------



## Halford (Oct 1, 2008)

Only been playing for two years, I was a Warhammer nut before.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 1, 2008)

I always find it interesting to hear about how and when people came into the hobby, thanks!

I still think that red box was the best first RPG book ever, especially for young people.  It was well designed, easy to read and well written.  I think I would not have picked up the hobby as fast if somebody gave me the 1st ed or 2nd ed AD&D PH first when I was a little kid.  Just too many rules thrown at you all at once.

Halford, you're probably talking about the Warhammer minis game, but I was actually a big Warhammer RPG fan early on.  I have wonderful memories of  buying the original hardcover of the game in the Virgin store in London in about 1986.  "Shadows over Bogenhafen" is still one of my favorite adventures ever.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Oct 2, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> I do not. My first D&D book was the AD&D2nd Player's Handbook. (D&D was not my first RPG)



Same here. I pretty much started seriously playing rpgs with the Rules Cyclopedia (D&D) and/or 2nd edition (AD&D). I'm not that young but my english (and my friends' too) was not good enough to read long books and understand rules before that.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 2, 2008)

Branding Opportunity said:


> I always find it interesting to hear about how and when people came into the hobby, thanks!
> 
> I still think that red box was the best first RPG book ever, especially for young people.  It was well designed, easy to read and well written.  I think I would not have picked up the hobby as fast if somebody gave me the 1st ed or 2nd ed AD&D PH first when I was a little kid.  Just too many rules thrown at you all at once.
> 
> Halford, you're probably talking about the Warhammer minis game, but I was actually a big Warhammer RPG fan early on.  I have wonderful memories of  buying the original hardcover of the game in the Virgin store in London in about 1986.  "Shadows over Bogenhafen" is still one of my favorite adventures ever.




Yeah, I remember my friends and I playing with the black DMG with the devil on the front, good old AD&D.    It was challenging, but we had some fun.  I bought the red box later, used, and never really got to play it.

Same goes for warhammer, actually.  I grew up in rural New England and spent more time creating characters and designing adventures than actually playing.  I had a great dwarven Trollslayer built, however.  Think Thibbledwarf Pwent without the spiky armor, just a big axe.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 9, 2008)

I apologize for my absence from these boards in the last week.  RL has reared its ugly head again and I had to take some time to beat it back with a stick.  I'm sure you all know how that can be.

Speaking of being away, I wanted to remind you (or tell some of you for the first time in case you hadn't read it before) that I will be going on an extended business trip out of the country.  I'll be in Germany and Austria from the 22nd of October through the middle of December.  I am in the process of getting a laptop to take with me, but that's not a definite thing yet.  If I do have a laptop I will hopefully try to continue my (hopefully!) regular postings, as all I'd have to take with me would be the final issue of Dungeon and the Pathfinder Beta rules.  Those will surely fit into my suitcase.

Of course there is also the chance that I will not bring a laptop with me, in which case I will be posting much less.

In any case, I really don't want to drop this game as I am enjoying it.  If any of you want to drop out, I understand, but I will try my best to keep things going.

BrOp


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 20, 2008)

Zakok makes a double move (80 ft) toward the creature.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 20, 2008)

Cursing in rumbling dwarven, Thierren follows the shoanti.

double move 40'.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Oct 20, 2008)

*Lanandro, Varisian sorcerer*

Out of range of his usual electrical attack, Lanandro reaches into his reserves of arcane power to send a pair of balls of pure magical energy toward the creature. He then grabs the reign of his donkey and hurries to catch up to the dwarf and barbarian.

Magic Missile 2d4+2, and move 30'. Spells active : Mage armor (3 hours), spells left 4/6.


----------



## Halford (Oct 21, 2008)

I am going to need a few questions answered I'm afraid...  How far away from the creature are we exactly?  What is the surrounding terrain like?

Snapper would probably try to find a spot where he can hide and fire an arrow at the beastie.  He'll ideally want a spot well out of range of the tentacles and within 30ft. in order to get sneak attack.

However, if any melee combatant engages the beastie before he goes Snapper will tumble into the fray and flank.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 29, 2008)

Hiya folks,
Just wanted to let you know that I have established myself here in Germany and my internet connection is working.  I apologize (again!) for the delay and will start picking up the pace of posting.

BrOp


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 28, 2008)

Germany!? You globetrotter you!


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Dec 14, 2008)

At long last I am back from my business trip in Germany and wanted to see if there is any interest in continuing our game.  Did my absence completely dissuade everyone, or are folks still interested?  If you're no longer available or interested, I understand, I was gone a long time.

Best,

BrOp


----------



## The Rolling Man (Dec 15, 2008)

I'd still be interested.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 16, 2008)

Still here and interested


----------



## Halford (Dec 16, 2008)

Sure, count me back in - or still in.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Dec 18, 2008)

Excellent!  Great to hear from everyone.  Still waiting on Redclaw and hafrogman ...

BrOp


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 18, 2008)

Branding Opportunity said:


> Excellent!  Great to hear from everyone.  Still waiting on Redclaw and hafrogman ...
> 
> BrOp



I think I actually flaked on this game before you left.    And indeed, all my games.

I have allowed myself to be lured back in by one game, so I could try and return to this one as well.  I leave it up to you.  I may return to being the player I used to be, or I may have a higher than average incidence of flake.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Dec 18, 2008)

hafrogman said:


> I think I actually flaked on this game before you left.    And indeed, all my games.
> 
> I have allowed myself to be lured back in by one game, so I could try and return to this one as well.  I leave it up to you.  I may return to being the player I used to be, or I may have a higher than average incidence of flake.




It's up to you, hafrogman.  I would be happy to have you back, although it would be nice if folks could post at least twice a week, if not more often.  My own behavior has been less than exemplary in this department, so I can't very well criticize others for it.  In many ways, it's the nature of these kinds of games that posting frequency waxes and wanes, so I'm not too worried about keeping up a constant stream of posts, especially around the holidays.

So in summary, if you feel up to it I would like to have you back, but if not, it's okay too.  I hope that helps.

BrOp


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 19, 2008)

I've actually been thoroughly converted to 4E by this point.  I'm staying with one 3.5 game that I've been playing for about two years now, but otherwise I'm loyal to my new mistress.  

Good luck with bringing Bargle to justice.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 19, 2008)

Branding Opportunity said:


> So in summary, if you feel up to it I would like to have you back, but if not, it's okay too.  I hope that helps.
> 
> BrOp



In that case, I think I'm going to pass.  I enjoyed gaming with you BrOp, both here and in other games we've shared, but I'd rather not dissapoint.  And at this point, I just think that's too likely.

Good game.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Dec 20, 2008)

hafrogman said:


> In that case, I think I'm going to pass.  I enjoyed gaming with you BrOp, both here and in other games we've shared, but I'd rather not dissapoint.  And at this point, I just think that's too likely.
> 
> Good game.




I understand.  Thank you for being so honest and up front about it.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Dec 20, 2008)

Redclaw said:


> I've actually been thoroughly converted to 4E by this point.  I'm staying with one 3.5 game that I've been playing for about two years now, but otherwise I'm loyal to my new mistress.
> 
> Good luck with bringing Bargle to justice.




Thanks for checking in, Redclaw.  Have fun with your new mistress.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 8, 2009)

I will delete my subscription. PM me if you restart, please.


----------

